# Thoughts On This Homemade Hair Growth Oil???



## KenyafromCT (Apr 13, 2017)

Good morning, thanks for peeking in!!!! XOXO 

I stumbled upon this YT video and it seems promising!! I'm still VERY new to HH and would LOVE your thoughts about it...and the ingredients.  TIA


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 13, 2017)

It looks good to me, but the henna might be too much for protein-sensitive folks.


----------



## Daina (Apr 14, 2017)

I am going to try it minus the henna. Don't like the effects of henna in my hair


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 14, 2017)

I was using it twice daily for a few months and did notice that my hair seemed to be growing faster. I would massage it into my scalp in the morning and use it to seal my ends and I did the same thing at night before tying my hair down. I used pretty much her exact recipe, except I used lavender oil instead of rosemary oil. 

I haven't been using it for a while because I've started using another growth aid (Xcel21) on my scalp.


----------



## beauti (Apr 14, 2017)

*Ive been eyeing this for a while. I actually just made a batch without the henna. I plan to use it on my scalp every night followed by a massage.

 If you want we can use this thread as a challenge for 3 months to see if it works...*


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 14, 2017)

She also has her original, 4-ingredient formulation, sans coconut oil:


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Apr 14, 2017)

I always wanted to infuse my oils with herbs. Henna might be drying for my hair. I didn't even know msm comes in a powder  or that vitamin C helps msm absorb into your hair. I might have to create my own concoction. Thanks for the video!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 14, 2017)

It works. It's just way too darn greasy for me.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok! I would love to use this concoction as a challenge and see how it works @ beauti! I also read a few years back that Fenugreek is good for weight loss! Lolol. Seems like an awesome herb! Hair growth and weight loss!!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Apr 14, 2017)

See 


beauti said:


> *Ive been eyeing this for a while. I actually just made a batch without the henna. I plan to use it on my scalp every night followed by a massage.
> 
> If you want we can use this thread as a challenge for 3 months to see if it works...*




Sounds like a plan!! Let me grab the ingredients and brew it up! Start next Saturday!


----------



## beauti (Apr 14, 2017)

*@KenyafromCT let's grow girl!  I will include my starting info later tonight. 
I'm doing the inversion method and will use this oil on my scalp.*


----------



## beauti (Apr 15, 2017)

*Ok so here are my stats. Shortest layer is 14in, longest is just reaching 19, but majority is 18. I applied the oil mix to my scalp and ends last night.
 *


----------



## Daina (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok ladies I'm in for the challenge as well. I had to order a few things that won't be here until Monday. The first video didn't really have exact amounts, just curious what specific formula folks are going to use? Here is what I'm thinking:

4 oz warmed coconut oil
4 oz EVOO
1 teaspoon fenugreek powder
1/8 teaspoon MSM powder
1/8 teaspoon Vitamin C powder
4 teaspoons JBCO - it looks like that's how many teaspoons she used
10 drops peppermint oil
10 drops rosemary oil
10 drops tea tree oil

I think that's all the ingredients, I will infuse for 8 days. So if I make it Monday when my powders arrive I will start applying on Tuesday the 25th. Here is my starting pic.


----------



## k_enitan (Apr 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> Ok ladies I'm in for the challenge as well. I had to order a few things that won't be here until Monday. The first video didn't really have exact amounts, just curious what specific formula folks are going to use? Here is what I'm thinking:
> 
> 4 oz warmed coconut oil
> 4 oz EVOO
> ...



I thought she included Henna as well? Also in the description box she mentions either leaving the Vitamin C out, or making it extremely minute in the mixture, she believes it dried her hair out.


----------



## beauti (Apr 15, 2017)

*@Daina here's the recipe I made

3/4 cup coconut oil (warm)
3/4 cup evoo
1/8 teaspoon msm
1/8 teaspoon vitamin c powder
1/2 cup fenugreek powder 
5 tablespoons castor oil
5 to 10 drops tea tree, peppermint, rosemary 

I plan to add more msm every few days like she did.*


----------



## Daina (Apr 15, 2017)

k_enitan said:


> I thought she included Henna as well? Also in the description box she mentions either leaving the Vitamin C out, or making it extremely minute in the mixture, she believes it dried her hair out.



Yeah I'm only going to use a small amount of the MSM and Vit C so as not to overdo it. I don't like henna in my hair so I'm omitting that one.


----------



## Daina (Apr 15, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Daina here's the recipe I made
> 
> 3/4 cup coconut oil (warm)
> 3/4 cup evoo
> ...



Nice! I will up my MSM every few days as well. Thanks for sharing I will add more fenugreek too! Going to take a break from Xcel for the spring/summer and use this instead to compare growth rates.


----------



## Honi (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm in! Funny. I have all these ingredients here lol. I did something similar long ago and infused in a stocking but mine had other herbs that were not in powder form. I also used a slow cooker partially filled with water set on low to speed up the process. I added the EO afterwards. Don't remember why I stopped using it.


----------



## VimiJn (Apr 16, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Daina here's the recipe I made
> 
> 3/4 cup coconut oil (warm)
> 3/4 cup evoo
> ...


Nice! How does it smell?


----------



## Daina (Apr 17, 2017)

Got all my ingredients today, will make and start infusing when I get home tonight.


----------



## afgirl (Apr 17, 2017)

Hmm after seeing this and watching her videos I'm intrigued 

How long are you guys infusing for? 
I've got a candle warmer that I use to infuse garlic into olive oil maybe I'll do that overnight and then a couple more days on top of that with no heat


----------



## beauti (Apr 17, 2017)

VimiJn said:


> Nice! How does it smell?


*It has an herbal scent that doesn't linger. I was afraid the fenugreek would be overpowering but it's not.*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm subscribed to her channel because I love her videos and her accent is cute. I just ordered some tea tree, lavender, and peppermint essential oils to make this oil. I have all the other ingredients in my stash already.

ETA:

Need to go look for a infusion jar. I wonder if a Mason jar will work? They have the ability to keep herbs fresh for months, maybe even years.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2017)

Very helpful Q & A video:


----------



## beauti (Apr 18, 2017)

*Applied the oil to my scalp last night and the night before. *


----------



## beauti (Apr 18, 2017)

*Applied oil to my scalp.*


----------



## Daina (Apr 19, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Applied oil to my scalp.*



@beauti, how long did you let your oil infuse?


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2017)

*@Daina I made it late morning and used it that evening. I figured the warm oil was a good enough infusion. 

Another thing, I've been leaving my bottle out in the sun during the day so it's infusing that way. *


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 19, 2017)

I shouldn't have come me in here. Now I want some ...


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Apr 19, 2017)

I want to join!!

I just watched this video a few weeks ago and was waiting for my next paycheck to get the MSN, peppermint, and tea tree oil. I'm Lo-po and my hair hates coconut oil so I was gonna replace it with Grapeseed oil. I'm wary about the henna (though I was really excited to try it!) but I'm gonna stay safe and leave that out too. I'll update when I get the rest of the supplies!


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2017)

*@acapnleo 




*


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2017)

*Applied oil to my scalp.
I noticed that my nails are growing and my scalp is itchy.*


----------



## afgirl (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm infusing my oil on a candle warmer tonight then I'll start using the oil tomorrow


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 20, 2017)

If I use Henna then I cannot color, is that right?

I'd like to use henna... but I do need to color from time to time


----------



## Daina (Apr 20, 2017)

acapnleo said:


> If I use Henna then I cannot color, is that right?
> 
> I'd like to use henna... but I do need to color from time to time



I thought it was the Vit C to omit if you used color? I'll have to watch it again as well to be sure. I color my grays and I still used the Vit C although a very small amount.


----------



## Daina (Apr 20, 2017)

Daina said:


> Ok ladies I'm in for the challenge as well. I had to order a few things that won't be here until Monday. The first video didn't really have exact amounts, just curious what specific formula folks are going to use? Here is what I'm thinking:
> 
> 4 oz warmed coconut oil
> 4 oz EVOO
> ...



I made my oil tonight and I am super excited to try it! Couple of changes to the recipe above include:

-3/4 cup of fenugreek seeds
-4 tablespoons of JBCO
-15 drops of peppermint oil because I love the tingle it gives my scalp

I am also only infusing initially 8 hours not days...completely heard that wrong the first time I watched the video. I will start applying tomorrow.


----------



## Daina (Apr 20, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Applied oil to my scalp.
> I noticed that my nails are growing and my scalp is itchy.*



@beauti, is your hair still straight? If so how are you applying? I did an impromptu flat-iron that I want to keep for at least another week, just worried it will get that greasy weighed down look to soon. Are you using an applicator bottle?  Thanks!


----------



## beauti (Apr 20, 2017)

Daina said:


> @beauti, is your hair still straight? If so how are you applying? I did an impromptu flat-iron that I want to keep for at least another week, just worried it will get that greasy weighed down look to soon. Are you using an applicator bottle?  Thanks!


*@Daina yes my hair is still straight. I use an applicator bottle. in the beginning I was parting my hair and applying but that was too much manipulation so now I just keep my hair in a bun and poke the applicator between the strands. 

I think the key to keeping oil from dripping is to massage it in as you go. Surprisingly enough my hair is not weighed down and I've been applying every night. I just coat my scalp and don't drench it. *


----------



## Daina (Apr 20, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Daina yes my hair is still straight. I use an applicator bottle. in the beginning I was parting my hair and applying but that was too much manipulation so now I just keep my hair in a bun and poke the applicator between the strands.
> 
> I think the key to keeping oil from dripping is to massage it in as you go. Surprisingly enough my hair is not weighed down and I've been applying every night. I just coat my scalp and don't drench it. *



@beauti, thanks my hair is straight but in a bun as well so I will try using it while my hair is still in a bun tonight when I get home.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2017)

acapnleo said:


> If I use Henna then I cannot color, is that right?
> 
> I'd like to use henna... but I do need to color from time to time


I do both @acapnleo. I simply alternate them. I'd henna then color my hair approx. 3-4 weeks later, then repeat.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2017)

Daina said:


> I thought it was the Vit C to omit if you used color? I'll have to watch it again as well to be sure. I color my grays and I still used the Vit C although a very small amount.


@Daina, I think You are right about the vit C if you color your hair that strips it.


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 20, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I do both @acapnleo. I simply alternate them. I'd henna then color my hair approx. 3-4 weeks later, then repeat.



Thank you @Aggie 

Ok... I do vaguely remember doing henna or cassia a few years ago, it was messy and heavy on my head.

Hmmm guess I'll try to find all this stuff including some henna or cassia.


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Apr 21, 2017)

After I traumatized my bank account at the natural food store near me, I made my batch and I'm letting it infuse. Here's my recipe:

3/4 cup of Grapeseed (warmed)
3/4 of EVOO
1/2 cup of fenugreek seeds
5 tablespoons of lavender JBCO
15 drops of tea tree oil
15 drops of rosmary
20 drops of peppermint oil (Its a cheap diluted brand)
1/8th of a teaspoon of MSN. I'm gonna add more as I go as well.

I'll list my stats tomorrow. I'm protective styling my hair and I'm gonna take down and wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2017)

acapnleo said:


> Thank you @Aggie
> 
> Ok... I do vaguely remember doing henna or cassia a few years ago, it was messy and heavy on my head.
> 
> Hmmm guess I'll try to find all this stuff including some henna or cassia.


You're welcome love.


----------



## Daina (Apr 21, 2017)

Used my mixture last night all over and it felt really good on my scalp! I realize I didn't make a big enough batch so I am going to infuse another batch as well. Going to apply every other day. I bought a color applicator bottle from Sally's with the multiple nozzle head and I love it! It makes application faster and I can also massage with the tips as I go.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 21, 2017)

what are the benefits of the grapeseed oil?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2017)

My essential oils from Amazon just shipped today . I hope they get here by early next week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 21, 2017)

What kind of msm are y'all using? I have sulfur powder. I wonder would that work...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm using Jarrow Formulas OptMSM (1000 mg caps). I open them and add them to my mix. I need to get a jar of the powder so I don't have to do all this work of opening the capsules.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 21, 2017)

I didn't see her exact recipe posted already, but she listed it beneath the YouTube video. NOTE: She NO LONGER USES vitamin C topically, she wrote, but takes it orally.

Recipe 

3/4 cups of Coconut oil http://amzn.to/1W3cCSE
3/4 cups of Extra virgin love oil http://amzn.to/1OYStxG
1 tsp - 2 tsp msm http://amzn.to/1OYSCBc
1/2 tsp Vitamin C please note I no longer add this to my oil. It's fine when I apply it to my scalp or for an hour to my hair but I recently did and over night DC and added this oil and I am convinced this ingredient left my hair very dry! http://amzn.to/1W3eXNp. I do however take it orally as it has awesome hair growth benefits 
Table spoon henna 
1/2 cup fenugreek seeds Indian shop 
5 tablespoons of castor oil http://amzn.to/1OYTB4r
5-10 Drops of Tea tree http://amzn.to/1OYTntX
Rosemary http://amzn.to/1W3g0Nw
Peppermint http://amzn.to/1W3fMWD

Instead of making this from scratch, I plan to purchase:

fenugreek seed *powder*,
rosemary oil, 
peppermint oil, and 
Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs and Honey Ultimate Growth Serum. 
Then I will mix some of the former three and henna with the CRN Growth Serum.

Here are the* ingredients *to the CRN Growth Serum:
Virgin amla oil, virgin sesame seed oil, virgin coconut oil, golden jojoba oils, virgin olive oil, pressed macadamia oils, shebu ws, aromatic organic cocoa beans, organic honey, biotin, msm, remblica officinalis, bringaraj herbs, brahmi, btms, tea tree oil, naturally scented, and LOVE!


----------



## Daina (Apr 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I didn't see her exact recipe posted already, but she listed it beneath the YouTube video. NOTE: She NO LONGER USES vitamin C topically, she wrote, but takes it orally.
> 
> Recipe
> 
> ...



@YvetteWithJoy, I saw another video where she stated not to use fenugreek powder because the milling process takes away some of the benefits for hair growth. I originally ordered the powder but went to Indian grocery store and got the seeds.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 22, 2017)

Daina said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, I saw another video where she stated not to use fenugreek powder because the milling process takes away some of the benefits for hair growth. I originally ordered the powder but went to Indian grocery store and got the seeds.



Ahhhhh! That I did not know. Thank you!


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Apr 22, 2017)

Yesterday was long, but I was able to measure my hair length. I'm between 13-15 inches (some parts are grazing 16"). I've had alot of breakage from stress and laziness, so I'm hoping this oil will help my hair growth.

I applied it last night. It's super greasy! I had to infuse it in a clean Tostito's jar because the one I started using wasn't  big enough. I think I'll use a dropper to help. I'll be applying every other day.

@gn1g, I use Grapeseed oil because my hair doesn't like coconut oil. It's lighter, and it contains vitamin e.

@Prettymetty I'm using the Now Foods MSM powder.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2017)

I made a batch over the weekend. I tweaked it...ALOT. I don't care for any of the oils recommended on my scalp. I find that for me they are greasy and doesn't really soak in. I prefer more light weight oils...like fruit/floral. So for my mixture, I used:

Oils of Grapeseed, Meadowfoam, Avocado, Apricot, Rosehip, Peppermint & Eucalyptus: infused with Amla, Fenugreek, Red raspberry and MSM.

I infused for 24 hours. The first 3 was on top of my candle warmer.

Notes:
For those of you worried about the drying effects of Vitamin C, 2 great alternatives are Amla powder or red raspberry herbs. Both are high in Vitamin C and not drying at all.

Although I used different oils than her original recipe, I did use the same amount and I think it produced way too much oil for me to use in 4 weeks before expiration. I think I netted around 7 ounces, so next time I will half the amount of oil in my recipe.

I also used half the amount of MSM because I want to be able to seal with it.

I used it a few times already. I did a hour long pre-poo deep conditioning treatment. Nice!

I used it on my scalp of course and to seal in my moisturizer. I plan to use it every 3 days like this as well as continue to use it to pre-poo deep condition with.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> What kind of msm are y'all using? I have sulfur powder. I wonder would that work...



I use this one

https://www.vitacost.com/now-foods-msm-powder-8-oz


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2017)

gn1g said:


> what are the benefits of the grapeseed oil?



Here is a good article on Grapeseed oil. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/177894-benefits-of-grapeseed-oil-for-hair/


I like it because it's extremely light weight.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 23, 2017)

I just saw another video with a different youtuber using a modified version of this concoction,  and her 1 year results were nothing short of amazing. 

I'm going to give this oil mix a try.

Her mix included some other Indian powders I've tried in the past.

I need to find a Indian store locally and pick up amla powder, henna, brahmi powder and fenugreek seeds.

I'll visit Sprouts and pick up some castor oil since I don't have that in my stash.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I just saw another video with a different youtuber using a modified version of this concoction,  and her 1 year results were nothing short of amazing.
> 
> I'm going to give this oil mix a try.
> 
> ...


Now @yaya24

How could you hi-jack this thread and NOT at least leave a link to the video you speak of? It would be a great idea to include it here because it could be helpful because of allergies to ingredients in the first video. It certainly couldn't hurt.

Can you please add a link to the video you are referring to?


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 23, 2017)

My bad sis!!!  
Here's the other youtuber and her 1 year progress:
It's the recipe from curlyproverbz 2015 video~



Aggie said:


> Now @yaya24
> How could hi-jack this thread and NOT at least leave a link to the video you speak of? It would be a great idea to include it here because it could be helpful because of allergies to ingredients in the first video. It certainly couldn't hurt.
> Can you please add a link to the video you are referring to?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> My bad sis!!!
> Here's the other youtuber and her 1 year progress:
> It's the recipe from curlyproverbz 2015 video~


Now you're talking @yaya24 

I think I have all those ingredients and I'll give it a whirl with both recipes. Thanks so much hon


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm glad both recipes are in this challenge because I will be making both oils, using one at a time of course.


----------



## Daina (Apr 24, 2017)

Made some more oil tonight and added more MSM. I am now up to a 1/4 teaspoon. Oiled my scalp and good to go till Tuesday. For now I  doing every other day.


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Apr 24, 2017)

@Aggie I think I'll do the same after I use up this batch. I've never tried brahmi or alma before.


----------



## tatiana001191 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm in, just waiting for my powdered MSM to arrive and I'll join the challenge !


----------



## Daina (Apr 24, 2017)

Decided to oil my scalp every other night but to oil my ends nightly with the mix. Want to keep my ends in max shape! So far I really like this oil for my scalp. My scalp has been itchy since I'm trying to stretch this straight hair for at least 2 weeks. I applied last night and the itching has stopped.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Apr 24, 2017)

Beautiful hair sistas! Life got CRAZY!! So sorry that I started the discussion and then disappeared! How is everyone doing with the oil?? Hugs chicas!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Apr 24, 2017)

I appreciate all y'all! I love this community of sista hood and sista love!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2017)

I went ahead and ordered the MSM powder - the Source Naturals brand this time x 2 lbs. This should last me a very long time so I will be taking some it internally as well .


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2017)

KiangaziNyota said:


> @Aggie I think I'll do the same after I use up this batch. I've never tried brahmi or alma before.


@KiangaziNyota 

I love both powders. I also love bhringraj powder and oil but I will sick to the recipe and not add anything extra.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm thinking about swapping out the olive oil with avocado oil & adding 5-6 drops of all of my favorite essential oils.

I found an Indian grocery store 6 minutes away from my home. I purchased the amla, brahmi, henna & fenugreek seeds.

I already have Msm. Only things missing are castor oil & cheese paper (not sure thats what its called).

I will grab both tomorrow.

Planning on letting it infuse for 2 weeks before starting.



Aggie said:


> Now you're talking @yaya24
> 
> I think I have all those ingredients and I'll give it a whirl with both recipes. Thanks so much hon


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I'm thinking about swapping out the olive oil with avocado oil & adding 5-6 drops of all of my favorite essential oils.
> 
> I found an Indian grocery store 6 minutes away from my home. I purchased the amla, brahmi, henna & fenugreek seeds.
> 
> ...


@yaya24
2 weeks might be too long to infuse the herbs and oils unless of course you are planning on using it up in 2 weeks. The mixture is supposed to be used up in a total of 4 weeks from start to finish I think. I am only infusing mine for 24-48 hours tops. I can't afford for this expensive stuff to go rancid on me or lose efficacy.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ohh no!! Thanks for the heads up. I didn't think about that.





Aggie said:


> 2 weeks might be too long to infuse the herbs and oils unless of course you are planning on using it up in 2 weeks. The mixture is supposed to be used up in a total of 4 weeks from start to finish I think. I am only infusing mine for 24-48 hours tops. I can't afford for this expensive stuff to go rancid on me or lose efficacy.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> Ohh no!! Thanks for the heads up. I didn't think about that.


You're quite welcome @yaya24. That's what we are here for - to watch each others backs .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I'm thinking about swapping out the olive oil with avocado oil & adding 5-6 drops of all of my favorite essential oils.
> 
> I found an Indian grocery store 6 minutes away from my home. I purchased the amla, brahmi, henna & fenugreek seeds.
> 
> ...



You should be able to find cheesecloth in the baking isle at your local grocery store. It's usually kept near the strainers.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2017)

Still really loving my oil mix. I'm keeping my hair in 2 braids pinned up.

 

I mist my hair every morning with my distilled water/glycerin mix then seal the moisture in with the oil mix. 

I use it on my scalp every 3 days. I keep it in a slanted tip applicator bottle so I can just slide the tip within the braids and massage it in without disturbing my style.

I plan on mixing it in with a DIY prepoo DC treatment next wash day with some coconut milk, raw honey (the whole thick kind), fresh aloe plant and glycerin.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I'm thinking about swapping out the olive oil with avocado oil & adding 5-6 drops of all of my favorite essential oils.
> 
> I found an Indian grocery store 6 minutes away from my home. I purchased the amla, brahmi, henna & fenugreek seeds.
> 
> ...


In addition to what @lulu97 said, you can also use a knee-hi stocking - I actually use this and it does a great job of getting the oil out. I would squeeze it until all oil is out into a bowl, then pour it in the jar/bottle I will be using it from.


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Apr 25, 2017)

Applied last night using a dropper---way less messy!
I'll probably apply tonight as well to make up for the last two days that I didn't.


----------



## beauti (Apr 25, 2017)

*I cornrowed my hair and it's extremely itchy  I don't want to wash it though. Will try a dry shampoo and if that doesn't cut it I'll just wash it.


Eta: ok so I made a tonic for my itchy scalp since its not dirty at all. And omg! the itchies went away instantly and I'm left with an incredibly breezy scalp  here is the recipe for anyone else experiencing the itchies:*

*1 oz acv
8 oz water
20 drops tea tree oil
20 drops peppermint oil
10 drops rosemary oil*


----------



## Keen (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm watching this thread. I don't want to stop xcel21 since that's working for me. I'm currently using castor oil with xcel21. But I want to use this oil instead. I only need a couple of ounces. I don't want to make a huge batch just for that.


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Apr 25, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> Beautiful hair sistas! Life got CRAZY!! So sorry that I started the discussion and then disappeared! How is everyone doing with the oil?? Hugs chicas!



I haven't noticed anything different as of yet, but I've only applied it twice.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 25, 2017)

Keen said:


> I'm watching this thread. I don't want to stop xcel21 since that's working for me. I'm currently using castor oil with xcel21. But I want to use this oil instead. I only need a couple of ounces. I don't want to make a huge batch just for that.


I'm thinking of doing the same - adding this oil to the Xcel.  I was previously adding other oils into the Xcel, but I may as well make and add this.

Ironically I was talking to my coworker about hair today... she went home to India for Xmas w/ TBL hair, came back with a SL hair cut and is already grazing BSL again. -_- SO I was like Spill the tea sis.   And she told me that her mom in India infuses coconut oil with basically all the stuff mentioned in this thread.  She said she infuses batches for a month at a time, then they all apply the infused oil to their scalp and massage a few times a week.

I'm totally sold lol.  My scalp seems to LOVE oil anyway, so why the hell not.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 25, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same - adding this oil to the Xcel.  I was previously adding other oils into the Xcel, but I may as well make and add this.
> 
> Ironically I was talking to my coworker about hair today... she went home to India for Xmas w/ TBL hair, came back with an SL hair cut and is already grazing BSL again. -_- SO I was like Spill the tea sis.   And she told me that her mom in India infuses coconut oil with basically all the stuff mentioned in this thread.  She said she infuses batches for a month at a time, then they all apply the infused oil to their scalp and massage a few times a week.
> 
> I'm totally sold lol.  My scalp seems to LOVE oil anyway, so why the hell not.



Wow. That is so encouraging.

I feel weird: I haven't applied oil to my scalp in YEARS. I'm afraid to clog my scalp or interfere with my scalp's natural oils. But if it's working for all these folks, there must be something to it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow. That is so encouraging.
> 
> I feel weird: I haven't applied oil to my scalp in YEARS. I'm afraid to clog my scalp or interfere with my scalp's natural oils. But if it's working for all these folks, there must be something to it.


There you go with the adorable Avi again @YvetteWithJoy. So cute.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Aggie said:


> There you go with the adorable Avi again @YvetteWithJoy. So cute.



Lol. Thanks, @Aggie. You're so sweet.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2017)

My fenugreek seeds and MSM is still not here yet. So I have wait some more before I can start the challenge. My essential oils are here though.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lol. Thanks, @Aggie. You're so sweet.


You know I'm right. I only speak the truth


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 26, 2017)

Made my batch tonight.

I think I am going to go ahead and let it infuse for a week. The girl in the video I posted said she allows her batch to infuse for 1-2 weeks at a time.

I'll start using it on Tuesday May 2nd.



tapioca_pudding said:


> *She said she infuses batches for a* *month at a time*, then they all apply the infused oil to their scalp and massage a few times a week.
> 
> I'm totally sold lol.  My scalp seems to LOVE oil anyway, so why the hell not.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 26, 2017)

Used:
Fenugreek seeds 1/2 cup
Henna powder tablespoon
Amla teaspoon
Brahmi  teaspoon
Avocado oil 3/4 cups
Coconut oil 3/4 cups
Castor oil 5 tablespoons
Msm 1 teaspoon
Essential oil 10 drops each:
peppermint, tea tree, rosemary, lavender, eucalyptus, cedar wood, geranium & orange oil


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> Made my batch tonight.
> 
> I think I am going to go ahead and let it infuse for a week. The girl in the video I posted said she allows her batch to infuse for 1-2 weeks at a time.
> 
> I'll start using it on Tuesday May 2nd.


I recommend you get some preservative like grapefruit extract oil and add to it just in case though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 26, 2017)

I've decided to just do the oil mix in the first video.

I have all ingredients except fenugreek seeds, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, tea tree oil, and dark castor oil. I just ordered the first 4. I'll get some of the latter at the store today, along with cheese cloth and a jar.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 26, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> Made my batch tonight.
> 
> I think I am going to go ahead and let it infuse for a week. The girl in the video I posted said she allows her batch to infuse for 1-2 weeks at a time.
> 
> I'll start using it on Tuesday May 2nd.


Yeah maybe you have to play around with the infusion time.  My coworker said a month but if you're infusing & using up small batches for 2 weeks, that should be fine too.  I'm not sure what my plan is, but it likely won't be a whole month because Im impatient.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 26, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @yaya24
> 2 weeks might be too long to infuse the herbs and oils unless of course you are planning on using it up in 2 weeks. The mixture is supposed to be used up in a total of 4 weeks from start to finish I think. I am only infusing mine for 24-48 hours tops. I can't afford for this expensive stuff to go rancid on me or lose efficacy.


I think Im going to infuse a small batch for two weeks, then use it for two weeks, while infusing another small batch, etc.  So I'll be using and infusing every two weeks.    We will see how it goes.


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Apr 26, 2017)

Also applied last night. I think I'll use it with my prepoo on my wash day. There's  alot of this oil and I don't  want to waste any of it!
I have my hair in okay-looking twists now to give them a break for a few days. Wearing them with my slap cap and my ends tucked in.

So concerning infusing...I haven't  removed the seeds from my oil. They're in the same jar I made the oil in. I move the seeds around and use a dropper to apply the oil. There shouldn't be any problem with that, right? No seeds have gotten into my hair or anything.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2017)

KiangaziNyota said:


> Also applied last night. I think I'll use it with my prepoo on my wash day. There's  alot of this oil and I don't  want to waste any of it!
> I have my hair in okay-looking twists now to give them a break for a few days. Wearing them with my slap cap and my ends tucked in.
> 
> So concerning infusing...I haven't  removed the seeds from my oil. They're in the same jar I made the oil in. I move the seeds around and use a dropper to apply the oil. There shouldn't be any problem with that, right? No seeds have gotten into my hair or anything.


That should be fine. The reason for straining the oil is to avoid getting the herbs in your hair. So if you are avoiding getting the herbs in your hair, you should be fine.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 26, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I think Im going to infuse a small batch for two weeks, then use it for two weeks, while infusing another small batch, etc.  So I'll be using and infusing every two weeks.    We will see how it goes.


This sounds like where I want to be.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I think Im going to infuse a small batch for two weeks, then use it for two weeks, while infusing another small batch, etc.  So I'll be using and infusing every two weeks.    We will see how it goes.


This is an awesome plan @tapioca_pudding


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Apr 27, 2017)

Applied last night. I want to apply again tonight just to make it an even four days for this week.


----------



## Daina (Apr 27, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I think Im going to infuse a small batch for two weeks, then use it for two weeks, while infusing another small batch, etc.  So I'll be using and infusing every two weeks.    We will see how it goes.



@tapioca_pudding, this is exactly what I did and this schedule insures you always have some infusing at different times.  It also allows me to increase the MSM amount with each new batch that I make, currently I am at 3/8 of a teaspoon and will be at a full teaspoon in another week.  I'm going to use this as my overnight pre-poo treatment tomorrow with Olaplex step 2 on my ends.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 27, 2017)

Daina said:


> @tapioca_pudding, this is exactly what I did and this schedule insures you always have some infusing at different times.  It also allows me to increase the MSM amount with each new batch that I make, currently I am at 3/8 of a teaspoon and will be at a full teaspoon in another week.  I'm going to use this as my overnight pre-poo treatment tomorrow with Olaplex step 2 on my ends.


You have a great plan there!

Question that I may have missed the answer to - why is there a need to slowly add MSM vs adding the full amount up front?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2017)

Today was wash day. I took my braids out all set to do a pre-poo treatment and didn't really need to. My hair was soft and pliable from daily moisturizing and oiling. Matter of fact, my hair was super slick but not weighed down. It was still pretty light and fluffy. I don't even know how that's possible. LOL


I rinsed as much of the oil out as I could in the sink than washed my hair in sections with my homemade shampoo clay bars that I've been itching to try. I used 1/2 cup of this DIY oil in the mixture so I'm getting this oil in on every step. LOL.

Back in braids until next wash day, however I definitely won't be moisturizing and sealing every day. Maybe only on the 3rd day when I use it on my scalp.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> You have a great plan there!
> 
> Question that I may have missed the answer to - why is there a need to slowly add MSM vs adding the full amount up front?



I think it may have something to do with it drying out your scalp or your scalp building up a tolerance to it. I can't really remember so don't quote me on that LOL

I think she recommended 1/8 teaspoon then building your way up from there. I didn't follow that advice though. I used half of what she said and just left it alone because I wanted to be able to use it on my length too without having to worry about it having any adverse effects.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 28, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I think it may have something to do with it drying out your scalp or your scalp building up a tolerance to it. I can't really remember so don't quote me on that LOL
> 
> I think she recommended 1/8 teaspoon then building your way up from there. I didn't follow that advice though. I used half of what she said and just left it alone because I wanted to be able to use it on my length too without having to worry about it having any adverse effects.


Thanks!  I think I'll follow your plan....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2017)

Picked up some henna powder and some Burdock root herbs to infuse in my next batch along with the fenugreek seeds.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 28, 2017)

I wish I had amla and brahmi to put in my batch.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I wish I had amla and brahmi to put in my batch.



Do you have an Indian market close by? The Hesh brand is usually sold there and for super cheap. I used to pick up mine (when I lived in Cali) at the Indian market near my house for $1.99 a box.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2017)

All my ingredients are finally here so I will get busy with my oil batches later today.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh no wait, I don't have my MSM powder yet. Shoot! I guess I'll have to wait until it gets here


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 29, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Do you have an Indian market close by? The Hesh brand is usually sold there and for super cheap. I used to pick up mine (when I lived in Cali) at the Indian market near my house for $1.99 a box.



Ooooooo, TFS!!! I'm excited. THAT'll do!

Guys, I don't have DARK-COLORED castor oil. Aargh. I'll get some from Sally's.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 29, 2017)

My oil has been simmering since Tuesday.
I opened it and stirred it today (day 4).

It smells nice.

I applied the leftover oil (from the plastic stirring spoon) onto my scalp.


----------



## mzpurp (Apr 29, 2017)

I've subscribed to this thread and keep coming back! Even tho I'm protective styling right now, I'm going to make this today! 

Lemme take some notes....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 29, 2017)

What do you think, ladies?

I usually use clear-colored castor oil, so after dropping the oldest off for soccer, I popped into the Sally's to get some dark, JBCO.

I think I got the wrong brand and product (see enlargeable photo below). It has other oils added in. I'm thinking about just running with it. *Should I return it and get plain JBCO? *It smells divine!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What do you think, ladies?
> 
> I usually use clear-colored castor oil, so after dropping the oldest off for soccer, I popped into the Sally's to get some dark, JBCO.
> 
> ...



I think it's fine.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 29, 2017)

Umm why are lil baby hairs growing down the middle of my neck? LOL

 

 

I always wipe my face down after applying the oil but I guess I gotta start wiping the back of my neck too to get the run off! 


Wearing my hair down today. I'm really trying to get my braidouts to hang at my waist. Don't know how long that will take, but I'm glad I've found a nice oil blend that will help take me there. Here's where my braidouts hang now, so I'll use this as my starting picture to document my growth. 

 
I'm not doing a real length check until March 2018. Them joints take too long (The process) and I just did one last month (my avatar) LOL

I've removed all chemicals (color) and harsh ingredients that can't be removed from my hair with my natural shampoos. Hopefully these changes can take my hair health sky high.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 29, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> My oil has been simmering since Tuesday.
> I opened it and stirred it today (day 4).
> 
> It smells nice.
> ...



I have a batch infusing on my warmer now that I'm making for my sister. 

I infused her oils with amla powder, burdock root herbs, fenugreek seeds, MSM, jasmine and ylang ylang essential oils for the fragrance. My bedroom smells absolutely divine from the oils diffusing on my warmer.  I want to try it before I give it to her.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ooooooo, TFS!!! I'm excited. THAT'll do!
> 
> Guys, I don't have DARK-COLORED castor oil. Aargh. I'll get some from Sally's.



I used clear castor oil.
I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## Daina (Apr 29, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> You have a great plan there!
> 
> Question that I may have missed the answer to - why is there a need to slowly add MSM vs adding the full amount up front?



Yup @lulu97 had it right. Also for me my body is very sensitive to MSM so I want to ease my way up.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 30, 2017)

Okay! I've gathered all my ingredients and containers. I'm excited! I love that MSM is a part of this. My jar has just been sitting there unused. And I'd stopped using henna as well.

I think this is going to be GREAT in terms of helping me be consistent with simplicity: Focusing on maximizing my investment in this mix means I don't have room/time to be all over the place otherwise with hair product trialing. Also, this will be my ends care oil as well.

At first I was concerned about the JBCO brand I inadvertently bought, but it has nail growth aids, so when I'm massaging the oil into my scalp, my nails should benefit! Cool!

I hope to make this after church today and allow it to infuse for 48 hours before use. I love that color applicator bottle from Sally's for any time I'm applying something to my scalp. It makes it a breeze.


----------



## k_enitan (Apr 30, 2017)

Just made my oils. I am not really looking for a 'miracle growth oil", instead something that can help my scalp sebopsoriasis  and resulting thinning from the condition. I cut my hair off last night, and I am kinda sad that I still haven't gained the upper-hand on this condition.

I made 2 sets, each a third of her measurements. I decided to make one following her exact ingredients, and the second with lighter oils(trying to avoid clogging my scalp) and loads of herbs that have anti-inflammatory, anti-fungal, antibacterial,calming and balancing properties.

*Recipe as per OP for Oil 1*
1/4 cup Coconut oil 
1/4 cup Olive oil 
2 tbsp Black Castor oil 
3 drops Peppermint oil 
2 drops Rosemary oil
2 drops Teatree oil 
1/4 cups Fenugreek seeds 
1/3 tbsp Henna powder 
*
Recipe for my herb infused oil*
1/4 cup Coconut oil - _kept this for the antifungal/antibacterial properties _
1/4 cup Grapeseed oil + Apricot kernel oil - _lighter, so hopefully won't clog my scalp_
1 tbsp Black Castor oil - _might leave out next time, really want a light oil_
3 drops Peppermint essential oil - _cooling, soothing, stimulates hair growth_
2 drops Teatree oil - _anti-fungal, antibacterial, antiseptic - can be drying for me, which is why I used so little_
2 drops Eucalyptus essential oil - _antibacterial, improves circulation_
1/4 cups Fenugreek seeds - _improves circulation, exfoliates_
1/3 tbsp Henna powder - _antibacterial, astringent, - this was actually good for my scalp during my best hhj phase_
1/4 tsp Amla powder - _antibacterial, rich in vitamin C_
1/3 tsp Brahmi Powder - _prevents thinning_
1 tbsp Burdock root herb - _anti-inflammatory, encourages stronger growth_ 
1 tbsp Lemongrass herb - _anti-inflammatory, mild astringent_
1 tbsp Rosehip herb - _rich in vitamin C_
1 tbsp Lavender herb - _anti-inflammatory, anti-microbial, antiseptic, balancing, and most importantly; calming_ 
1 tbsp Rosemary herb - _vitamin-rich, antibacterial, anti-oxidant, balancing_
1 tbsp Chamomile herb - _anti-inflammatory, soothing and calming_

I just have to get MSM powder and add to both oils. They both smell great though, especially the herb infused oil; the lavender is coming through nicely


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 30, 2017)

@k_enitan, neat! I love your recipes! They read like the resultant oil mixes smell divine! Godspeed addressing the issues you are targeting.

Well, all, I got back from church (amaaaaaaazing, intellectual, rigorous sermon about why we can believe in God despite the existence of evil), and the grandparents have the kiddos.

So I made the oil mix. I had a blast. I can only imagine how much fun actual product developers have.

It smelled divine, and then I added the tea tree, peppermint, and rosemary oils and they took over. LOL. 48+ hours from now on Wednesday morning, I'll transfer some to a color applicator bottle and try it out!


----------



## mzpurp (May 1, 2017)

I made my oil mix on Sunday! I'm going to let it infuse until tomorrow evening, then I'll try it out....

3/4 cup Coconut oil 
3/4 cup Olive oil 
5 tbsp JBCO 
15 drops Peppermint oil 
15 drops Rosemary oil
15 drops Teatree oil 
2 tblspns Fenugreek powder 
3 tblspns Napur Henna powder (the one with the 9 herbs in it)
2 1/8th tspns scoops of MSM powder

I didn't add any Vitamin E to the oil and I forgot to get the fenugreek seeds and got the powder instead smh, so my next batch I will add the seeds.....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

I only used 1/8 a teaspoon of MSM. *Do you guys think I should add more?*

ETA: Also, I realize that the henna I'm using contains brahmi and amla, among other things, so I don't need to purchase any.

Good deal, because the Indian market closest to me is quite a ways away, and I couldn't understand a word the clerk said to me on the phone. It seemed like she was saying, "Yes, we sell amla but not brahmi," but who knows? LOL!

I didn't want to make the drive for nothing, so I'm glad I looked at my henna package. Someone upthread posted that they are using the henna with the 9 ingredients, and that gave me the thought, "Wait! Me, too! Maybe some of those ingredients are amla and brahmi!" And so they are.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I only used 1/8 a teaspoon of MSM. *Do you guys think I should add more?*
> 
> ETA: Also, I realize that the henna I'm using contains brahmi and amla, among other things, so I don't need to purchase any.
> 
> ...


See how your scalp handles what you've made so far first and then if there are no adverse effects, then add more.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2017)

My MSM is here so I will be making my oil on Wednesday, my day off.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 1, 2017)

*So this is working for you ladies?*


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2017)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *So this is working for you ladies?*


We're about to find out, hence the challenge.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 1, 2017)

Aggie said:


> We're about to find out, hence the challenge.


*Asked because I see OP is from 07'*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

@AnjelLuvsUBabe, it's new to most of us currently posting.

However, several of us aren't worrying so much about length and are using the oil because of the ingredients. I'm trying to hone in on a regimen and stop bouncing around from product to product so much. I feel like this oil will be great for my scalp, my edges, AND my ends, in addition to my strands.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2017)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Asked because I see OP is from 07'*


Umm, I see April 13, 2017, not 2007.  Are you sure that's what you saw? Check again.

Now Curly proverbz, the girl in the video started this years ago but we are just starting this regimen. Other ladies have used her recipe and gotten great results so I want to try it too. Additionally, those ingredients used are excellent for hair and scalp health.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 1, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Umm, I see April 13, 2017, not 2007.  Are you sure that's what you saw? Check again


*Someone playing mind tricks! #frfr How could I miss that, swore it was 2007! #reallyThough*
*   *

*




*​


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 1, 2017)

*ok let me get my products up, even though have most of list for challenge!*


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2017)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Someone playing mind tricks! #frfr How could I miss that, swore it was 2007! #reallyThough*
> *   *
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## beauti (May 2, 2017)

*I applied way too much last night and had to wrap the perimeter of my head to stop the leaking. *


----------



## Royalq (May 2, 2017)

So my scalp loathes oil sitting on it. So i will make a bootleg version of this and apply to my scalp before deep conditioning then wash it out. Then apply a super light layer to my scalp and we'll see if i start itching. i'll use 
Castor oil
coconut oil
Olive oil
peppermint and eucalyptus essential oil

Unfortunately i dont have any herbs


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 2, 2017)

I found cheese cloth at Hobby Lobby. 

Since I just washed my hair and detoxed/cleansed my scalp, I'm going to take a little of the oil mix and apply it to my scalp and ends.

I'm also going to use AVJ as my L in the Liquid, Oil, Butter, Gel method. I almost forgot again.


----------



## yaya24 (May 2, 2017)

I drained the oil today .. definitely will use cheese cloth next time vs stocking bc there was some grit from the powders in the oil mix. Nothing too concerning though.

The mix I made yielded about 7.5 oz of oil. Not sure how I'm going to get through that in 4 weeks.

I already applied it to my scalp tonight and sealed with it after my moisturizer.

Wash day (and twist take down) is Friday/Saturday. I will apply it nightly until then.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 3, 2017)

I'm up late/early packing and doing my hair.

I will leave my jar of oil at home while I'm away for a week. However, I scooped some of the oil and seeds out and put them in my root applicator bottle to take with me to use during the trip.

(photo enlarges)


I applied some to my scalp tonight / this morning. I applied some to my ends and edges as well. I accidentally applied too much to my scalp near my nape because I wasn't expecting it to run so much!

So far I really, really like it. My hair feels really soft and good at the roots. I often struggle with sticking to the same routine, week after week after week, because I like novelty. However, the ingredients in this oil mix are so motivating that I really want to see what long-term use of this oil does. I can't think of any oil that temps me away from it.  Good deal!!! Perhaps I'll achieve some regimen consistency!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2017)

Down to less than an ounce of oil left so I started a new infusion.

This time I used:
1/4 cup of each: Grapeseed, meadowfoam seed, avocado and Apricot oils; fenugreek seeds

1 tablespoon each of rice bran oil and monoi Tahitian coconut oil.

1 tablespoon Jamila henna powder
1 tablespoon burdock root herbs

10 drops peppermint oil
10 drops eucalyptus oil
20 drops Rosehip seed oil
1/8 teaspoon MSM

Infusing on my candle warmer for the first 24 hours. Will infuse off the warmer for the remainder of time it takes me to finish up my current batch.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I drained the oil today .. definitely will use cheese cloth next time vs stocking bc there was some grit from the powders in the oil mix. Nothing too concerning though.
> 
> The mix I made yielded about 7.5 oz of oil. Not sure how I'm going to get through that in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...



I halved the amount of oil this time because I was worried about the same thing. 

*I did use it up fairly quickly by pre-pooing with it, oiling my ends almost daily, and doing a lot of DIY experiments with it (along with applying it to my scalp).

I'm not doing all of that this go round so I'm hoping to only get 3.5 to 4 ounces and taking the full 4 weeks to use it up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2017)

Also thought I'd give a review of what I think so far on this oil since I'm almost done with my first batch.

If you can't get your hands on any ingredients, get these two:
Fenugreek seeds and the MSM powder. They are the real stars of the show.

 Just use oils you know your hair and scalp likes. I didn't use any oils she suggested in the original recipe (outside of peppermint) and a I can still see a decent amount of growth as well as decreased shedding. I have a few grays that have popped up along the way...which is new for me so I know I'm getting a growth boost.

My new hair coming in is HELLA soft, tangle free and the curls seemed more relaxed. Not like relaxed-my-texture-changed but just smoother and laid back. I don't know how to explain what I'm trying to say in words but it's just extremely manageable and a bit silkier. It's already silky but like it went up a notch. I hope what I'm saying is understandable.

Disclaimer: I am 5 months pregnant however I don't believe pregnancy has played any part whatsoever in my results. Shedding/growth rate has continued to be the same as it did prior to my pregnancy. I attribute that to me eating a healthy diet and getting all nutrients in through food. Prenatal vitamins seem to be just a boost for my growing baby...in fact there are many days that I forget to take them (bad I know) My last pregnancy was very different. I ate crappy before and during my pregnancy so I believe I got the most benefits from the pregnancy hormones/prenatal vitamins because my body needed it. My hair grew like a weed and shedding completely stopped. This pregnancy is very different. 
Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 3, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Also thought I'd give a review of what I think so far on this oil since I'm almost done with my first batch.
> 
> If you can't get your hands on any ingredients, get these two:
> Fenugreek seeds and the MSM powder. They are the real stars of the show.
> ...



Super helpful. Thanks!

Next time for oils I might use coconut oil, carrot seed oil, pumpkin seed oil, and grapeseed oil . . . and of course the tea tree, peppermint, and rosemary oils.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I drained the oil today .. definitely will use cheese cloth next time vs stocking bc there was some grit from the powders in the oil mix. Nothing too concerning though.
> 
> The mix I made yielded about 7.5 oz of oil. Not sure how I'm going to get through that in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


I actually don't mind a little of the herbs getting in my hair so I'll stick with the stocking, even if I have to double them up just is case it's too much herbs passing through. I'll see how it goes plus I find it easier for me to use the knee-hi stocking.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2017)

I picked up a few things from the Indian grocery store yesterday... 

I made another small batch of coconut oil scalp prepoo with peppermint oil, rosemary, amla powder and brahmi oil. I only make 2oz at a time and it lasts 2-3 weeks


----------



## yaya24 (May 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Super helpful. Thanks!
> 
> Next time for oils I might use coconut oil, carrot seed oil, pumpkin seed oil, and grapeseed oil . . . and of course the tea tree, peppermint, and rosemary oils.


That sounds nice


----------



## yaya24 (May 3, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I halved the amount of oil this time because I was worried about the same thing.
> 
> *I did use it up fairly quickly by pre-pooing with it, oiling my ends almost daily, and doing a lot of DIY experiments with it (along with applying it to my scalp).
> 
> I'm not doing all of that this go round so I'm hoping to only get 3.5 to 4 ounces and taking the full 4 weeks to use it up.



I'm def going to do 1/2 the recommendation of each oil next go around. 4oz would be plenty for the month.

I subbed out the olive oil with avocado bc my hair does not play well with leaving in olive oil (prepoo/ adding to shampoo works fine).

I'm excited to see the progress my hair makes from now until June 15th..


----------



## Daina (May 3, 2017)

Started a new batch and decided to use some additional herbs I've had for awhile but hadn't yet used. Below is my current mix that I made tonight and will infuse over the next several days.

1/2 cup fenugreek seeds 
3/4 cup warmed coconut oil 
1/4 cup EVOO ran out so added what I had
3/4 cup jojoba oil 
3 tablespoons JBCO
3 teaspoons horsetail root
3 teaspoons stinging nettle leaf
1/2 teaspoon MSM
1/4 teaspoon Vitamin C

I boiled some water and set my jar inside. Once it cools I will leave it to infuse in my room.

So far using the oil has made my hair very soft and my scalp feels really good. I've been in a wet bun all week so I reapply every other night to the scalp and drizzle on my ends using my Sally's root applicator bottle.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Also thought I'd give a review of what I think so far on this oil since I'm almost done with my first batch.
> 
> If you can't get your hands on any ingredients, get these two:
> Fenugreek seeds and the MSM powder. They are the real stars of the show.
> ...



This is outstanding information.   

For now I'm mixing my oil w/ the XCel 21 spray I bought, so I'm not having an issue w/ greasy scalp.  But when this spray runs out and if I don't repurchase, I may switch to lighter oils for applying directly to my scalp.


----------



## Beany (May 4, 2017)

I started infusing this oil (sans henna) on Sunday. I didn't measure my oils, but I used mainly EVOO and emu oil and a very little bit of coconut oil and jbco. I used 1-2 heaping teaspoons of amla, bringharaj, brahmi, a bunch of fenugreek seeds, and the recommended dosage of EOs and MSM.


For the next batch, I'm thinking of adding burdock root, horsetail, and hibiscus (gotta use up all these herbs smh). We'll see how my hair/scalp responds to the first batch. I'll start applying the oil Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2017)

Daina said:


> Started a new batch and decided to use some additional herbs I've had for awhile but hadn't yet used. Below is my current mix that I made tonight and will infuse over the next several days.
> 
> 1/2 cup fenugreek seeds
> 3/4 cup warmed coconut oil
> ...



I have these herbs too. I combine them with a few other herbs and they make a really awesome herbal rinse.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> This is outstanding information.
> 
> For now I'm mixing my oil w/ the XCel 21 spray I bought, so I'm not having an issue w/ greasy scalp.  But when this spray runs out and if I don't repurchase, I may switch to lighter oils for applying directly to my scalp.



You are going to have hair down to the floor combining Xcel with this oil! LOL I used the NW21 spray for a month or two and had great results. I just hated the way it made my scalp feel.

I'm glad they both are working for you though! You are gonna be swinging hair left and right!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2017)

So apparently I can't count! I was hoping by reducing the amount of oil in the original recipe that I would net only 3.5 to 4 ounces. Still got 6 after sifting the infusion. 

 

I kept 4 for my scalp.

Melted some cocoa butter wafers and added the remaining 2 ounces to that. Whipped it just a bit and made a hair cream. Now I have an  Ayurvedic duo.

 


 I'll use the cream on my length and ends. It's extremely soft and concentrated. Gotta make sure I remember to be light handed.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> You are going to have hair down to the floor combining Xcel with this oil! LOL I used the NW21 spray for a month or two and had great results. I just hated the way it made my scalp feel.
> 
> I'm glad they both are working for you though! You are gonna be swinging hair left and right!


 I know right?? But I have a length goal I want to hit by December, plus this is a routine I think I can actually stick with so I figured why not.    Just gotta make sure I retain what I grow.  

When I used the spray by itself I didn't like the scalp feeling. But mixing in the oil made a HUGE difference.  I'm not tryna sway you.. I'm just sayin..


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> So apparently I can't count! I was hoping by reducing the amount of oil in the original recipe that I would net only 3.5 to 4 ounces. Still got 6 after sifting the infusion.
> 
> View attachment 397585
> 
> ...


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YOU DA REAL MVP!!!!!! Holy smokes!!!


----------



## Daina (May 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> So apparently I can't count! I was hoping by reducing the amount of oil in the original recipe that I would net only 3.5 to 4 ounces. Still got 6 after sifting the infusion.
> 
> View attachment 397585
> 
> ...



Well alright Mixing Mama! I don't measure my oils exactly either and typically get about 6-8 oz per batch. I use about 2 oz per week though as I'm heavy handed at weeks end for my pre-poo and overnight treatment.


----------



## Daina (May 4, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I know right?? But I have a length goal I want to hit by December, plus this is a routine I think I can actually stick with so I figured why not.    Just gotta make sure I retain what I grow.
> 
> When I used the spray by itself I didn't like the scalp feeling. But mixing in the oil made a HUGE difference.  I'm not tryna sway you.. I'm just sayin..



@tapioca_pudding, hmm I just might have to introduce Xcel 21 back into the mix at the end of June. I got good growth with Xcel 21.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 4, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that for my next batch, I'll be adding helichrysum oil and cypress oil.

The reason? The discussion about those ingredients on this hair growth oil's page: https://blendedpure.com/products/hair-growth-oil-elixir?utm_source=notify&utm_medium=notification

I am so excited about my hair regimen.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I know right?? But I have a length goal I want to hit by December, plus this is a routine I think I can actually stick with so I figured why not.    Just gotta make sure I retain what I grow.
> 
> *When I used the spray by itself I didn't like the scalp feeling. But mixing in the oil made a HUGE difference.  I'm not tryna sway you.. I'm just sayin..  *



I didn't want to say this in my initial response because I never want to discourage anyone that may be reading this from trying stuff but I believe NW21 contributed to some really bad headaches I was having. I don't know this for sure though. I still do have a few bottles left that I kept for postpartum shedding. I anticipate my edges being snatched bald like my last pregnancy so I'm going to try it again on my edges when that happens. However if I get the same reactions as before I'll just gift it to someone else.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2017)

Daina said:


> Well alright Mixing Mama! I don't measure my oils exactly either and typically get about 6-8 oz per batch. I use about 2 oz per week though as I'm heavy handed at weeks end for my pre-poo and overnight treatment.



I gotta figure out a way to make the cream smell better next go round. The cocoa butter smell mixed with the other herbs didn't play nicely. When my oldest son came in from school, I gave him a hug and he told me I smelled like "outside".  He is taller than me, so when we hug his chin sits on the very top of my head so I know it was my hair he was smelling. Plus I had just took a shower less than 30 minutes prior.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 5, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I didn't want to say this in my initial response because I never want to discourage anyone that may be reading this from trying stuff but I believe NW21 contributed to some really bad headaches I was having. I don't know this for sure though. I still do have a few bottles left that I kept for postpartum shedding. I anticipate my edges being snatched bald like my last pregnancy so I'm going to try it again on my edges when that happens. However if I get the same reactions as before I'll just gift it to someone else.


Oh no!!! I totally get it... I haven't noticed headaches but I know sometimes products can irritate some people more than others.  Def proceed with caution!  And I'm sure your edges will recover, if they even get snatched at all.


----------



## beauti (May 5, 2017)

*My hair is crazy thick! 

 I think I have to wash my hair twice a week now. My scalp is constantly itchy. 

Possibility: I did not strain my mixture. There's no residue on my scalp though *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2017)

beauti said:


> *My hair is crazy thick!
> 
> I think I have to wash my hair twice a week now. My scalp is constantly itchy.
> 
> Possibility: I did not strain my mixture. There's no residue on my scalp though *



Did you use any Indian powders in your mix? 

I went to shake my bottle this morning to apply the oil to my scalp and I still had a lot of powder everywhere. I restrained it twice but still was not satisfied so I'm just going to use this batch as a prepoo treatment. I started a new infusion with just my herbs and seeds. I'm able to strain all those out. I was scared to put that batch I made yesterday on my scalp. I could already forsee it being itch central with those fine powders still in the mix. LOL


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2017)

A lot of great information here ladies, thank you... I'm not mixing a batch yet, but you all are giving me food for thought and hair growth


----------



## beauti (May 5, 2017)

*@lulu97 no indian powders. Just msm, vitamin c, and fenugreek powders. *


----------



## Daina (May 5, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@lulu97 no indian powders. Just msm, vitamin c, and fenugreek powders. *



@beauti, might be the vitamin C. Even though I up the MSM I keep the vitamin C at the same level. I saw a video of someone who made the oil mix who said the vitamin C was causing some dryness and itchy scalp.


----------



## beauti (May 5, 2017)

*@Daina I think you're right. I only upped the msm twice and didn't up the vitamin c, but I guess that initial dose was all it took. I will omit that from my next batch. I remember curlyproverbz saying it caused dryness but had she mentioned an itchy scalp I wouldn't have bothered with it. Oh well *


----------



## Honi (May 5, 2017)

I thought it was just me too. My scalp is itchy. I may apply every other day.


----------



## Daina (May 5, 2017)

beauti said:


> *My hair is crazy thick!
> 
> I think I have to wash my hair twice a week now. My scalp is constantly itchy.
> 
> Possibility: I did not strain my mixture. There's no residue on my scalp though *



By the way my hair is super thick as well!!! I thought I was imagining it but it has thickened up in my crown areaa lot.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@lulu97 no indian powders. Just msm, vitamin c, and fenugreek powders. *



@Daina could be right...possibly the Vitamin C maybe? I didn't use vitamin C. 

I didn't have any itching but I used very light oils and I'm only applying to my scalp every 3 days and I rinse my hair/scalp weekly to get a fresh slate. I don't always use shampoo but the good thing about this mix is that it rinses well with just water. I herbal tea rinse one week then shampoo the next week.

OT: How are your braids holding up? Are you going to redo them? Do you mind sharing the tutorial you used? I want to do something similar to my step daughter who is coming to visit at the end of the month.


----------



## beauti (May 6, 2017)

*@lulu97 those braids didn't make it a full week smh. the itching was out of control not to mention I did my edges too tight and got paranoid they'd be snatched. I was gonna redo them looser but decided to take it all out. I will do it again in the summer with less braids. here are a couple tutorials that helped me. I'm sure you'll do a fabulous job, especially if you're not a lefty like me 


*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2017)

@beauti Many thanks Sis!!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2017)

My oil is made and now infusing for 2 days. I will massage it on my scalp starting Monday night.


----------



## yaya24 (May 10, 2017)

I have a praise report.

Not growth related (because I will not measure until June 15), but overall scalp health related.

My scalp usually starts to get itchy and flaky after 3 days post wash and I just "deal with it" until day 7.
Well since I incorporated using this oil, I have not experienced flaky/scaly scalp *at all.*

I have avoided braids for at least 6 years because they were pointless. I'd get them and have to take them out 3-4 weeks later because my scalp would flare up.

I think I'm going to skip washing this weekend and see how long I can go with just daily oiling.

It has only been a full week of using the oil and I already KNOW I will experience major growth with this oil.

I think its made staple status for the long haul just based on how my scalp is benefitting from applying it nightly.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 11, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> So apparently I can't count! I was hoping by reducing the amount of oil in the original recipe that I would net only 3.5 to 4 ounces. Still got 6 after sifting the infusion.
> 
> View attachment 397585
> 
> ...



Updating:
Y'all coulda told me about the coffee filter trick for infusing Ayurvedic powders! That last batch had way too much leftover powder in it!!! LOL

I put 1 spoonful each of henna, amla & Brahmi into a coffee filter. Secured it with a hair band and placed it inside some oil.

 

 


 This time, I used 3/4 cup of Grapeseed oil, 2 spoonfuls of Jamaican black castor oil and a spoonful of monoi Tahitian coconut oil. Will let it infuse on my window sill while I'm using up my current batch (2-3 weeks) then remove the powder bag and infuse in the fenugreek seeds, a few herbs and MSM on my candle warmer for 8-24 hours.


----------



## Daina (May 11, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I have a praise report.
> 
> Not growth related (because I will not measure until June 15), but overall scalp health related.
> 
> ...



@yaya24, another witness here who can testify about the changes to my scalp. My scalp typically acts plum crazy in the summer time, well since I have been using the oil my scalp hasn't been itchy or dry at all! As a matter of fact I've been hair lazy and been in a wet bun style without cleansing for 2 weeks. Normally my scalp would have attacked by now but I am still going strong. Going to have a spa hair day this weekend but you are not the only seeing a difference with this oil!


----------



## mzpurp (May 11, 2017)

I still haven't used my oil!! But i did purchase a candle warmer to infuse it more so its def ready to be used!

This is my reminder.....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 12, 2017)

I am LOVING all the testimonials!

This oil makes my scalp feel great and my hair feel very soft. It's giving my hair a pretty good sheen.


----------



## yaya24 (May 12, 2017)

Daina said:


> @yaya24, another witness here who can testify about the changes to my scalp. My scalp typically acts plum crazy in the summer time, well since I have been using the oil my scalp hasn't been itchy or dry at all! As a matter of fact I've been hair lazy and been in a wet bun style without cleansing for 2 weeks. Normally my scalp would have attacked by now but I am still going strong. Going to have a spa hair day this weekend but you are not the only seeing a difference with this oil!



Very nice!

My sister has major scalp issues and I am going to take some to her next weekend when I go visit her for her graduation in Austin.

I hope she actually uses it vs letting it go to waste.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 16, 2017)

Will be brewing a batch for about 2 weeks starting this weekend (24 hours on the candle warmer first):

Grapeseed oil
Carrot Oil
Avocado Oil
JBCO
Coconut Oil
MSM
Fenugreek seeds

Gonna do this batch w/o the amla powder and see what happens.  (Although I may say "*** it" and add some a la coffee filter the last week of brewing lol.  I'll see how I feel.) 

Still going strong w/ my Xcel spray mixed w/ oil blend.  Still on the fence about reordering the Xcel but I also still have three bottles in my cart  .


----------



## Jade Feria (May 16, 2017)

*A couple of weeks ago I made a huge batch of oil with the following:

Amla Powder
Brahmi Powder
Coconut Oil
JBCO
Grapeseed Oil
Almond Oil
Vitamin E Oil
Jojoba Oil
Argan Oil
Lavender 
Tea Tree Oil
Red Palm Oil (not too much, it can stain)

Also threw in a bit of Shikakai Oil and Vatika Frosting from Hairveda, and APB Ayurvedic Oil

For the Indian powders, I used this method: http://www.pinkchailiving.com/make-amla-oil-home/

I have about 40oz, and have been using it on my scalp, and as a sealant, prepoo & oil rinse.*


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2017)

Just used a tiny bit at the back and at the front of my head tonight, massaged it in, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 16, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> *A couple of weeks ago I made a huge batch of oil with the following:
> 
> Amla Powder
> Brahmi Powder
> ...


Where do you buy your Indian powders


----------



## Jade Feria (May 17, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> Where do you buy your Indian powders


*I use the Hesh brand, and purchase them at an Indian market named Patel Brothers. I've seen it at other Indian stores too.*


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2017)

Used the oil on my scalp this morning - massaged for 5 minutes.


----------



## Daina (May 18, 2017)

Still too early to gauge growth but thickness, thickness, thickness abounds! Also the scalp benefits continue. Once again I think I will be able to skip my weekly cleanse. I've been massaging the oil in every other day and my scalp feels great, no itching, dryness or flaking. Prior to next cleanse day I am going to start using my new batch that has horsetail and stinging nettle leaf as a pre-poo.


----------



## yaya24 (May 18, 2017)

Tomorrow makes 2 weeks since my last wash and my scalp and hair are still amazing.

I'm going to clay wash my twists on Sunday when I return from Austin TX. . Or I might just be a rebel and push to week 3 before clay washing.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 18, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> Tomorrow makes 2 weeks since my last wash and my scalp and hair are still amazing.
> 
> I'm going to clay wash my twists on Sunday when I return from Austin TX. . Or I might just be a rebel and push to week 3 before clay washing.


I wish I could wait 2 weeks. I work out 3-4 days a week, so I have to wash weekly.


----------



## yaya24 (May 18, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I wish I could wait 2 weeks. I work out 3-4 days a week, so I have to wash weekly.



It has been lovely.

Once I start working out again I will definitely have to go back to washing more often.

Usually the workout spree for me starts in October around my birthday and lasts till March or so.

For now, I get my exercise from parking far away, taking the stairs..and one other way.

I'm a huge healthy eater.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 18, 2017)

The rest of my supplies just got delivert to the house   Can't wait to brew up some stuff.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> The rest of my supplies just got delivert to the house   Can't wait to brew up some stuff.



Delivert. 

Enjoy!


----------



## beauti (May 18, 2017)

*Still using my oil. forgot to mention I prepoo'd with it last week and my hair was incredibly silky in the shower afterwards. It was nothing short of amazing! *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2017)

I am going through this first batch so slowly! Goodness! 

I just applied some to my scalp. As usual, feels amazing!


----------



## PureSilver (May 18, 2017)

Hmmmm, i just happened to see this thread but i did make a batch of this oil using curly proverbs recipe on May 5th. I haven't used it yet because i,m giving it 2 weeks to infuse. I really hope i can gain an inch a month using this because lord knows i need the growth and a  whole lotta thickness


----------



## PureSilver (May 18, 2017)

Hmmmm, i just happened to see this thread but i did make a batch of this oil using curly proverbs recipe on May 5th. I haven't used it yet because i,m giving it 2 weeks to infuse. I really hope i can gain an inch a month using this because lord knows i need the growth and a  whole lotta thickness


----------



## Prettymetty (May 19, 2017)

Does anyone's scalp itch the morning after? The oil pretty much gets absorbed overnight, but it itches a bit until I wash the next day.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone's scalp itch the morning after? The oil pretty much gets absorbed overnight, but it itches a bit until I wash the next day.



Mine doesn't at the moment and I've been using mine a week now but then again I have been doing a cowash the mornings afterwards so that might be why. I don't care for my hair smelling like henna and fenugreek all day.


----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2017)

I decided to clay wash today. Friday made week 2 post wash.

I feel I could have made it to week 3, but I don't want to unintentionally cause a setback.

2017 has been good to my hair.

Thank you for starting this thread @KenyafromCT!!


----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone's scalp itch the morning after? The oil pretty much gets absorbed overnight, but it itches a bit until I wash the next day.


My scalp hasn't been.  Which version of the mix are you using?
Mine does not have vitamin C powder in it. It also doesn't have evoo. Evoo always causes my scalp to itch if I don't rinse it out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2017)

Still using and loving my own take on her original recipe. I use it on my scalp every 2-3 days and the matching cream I made to compliment it twice a week on my length and ends after spraying my hair with a distilled water/glycerin mix. My scalp drinks this stuff up and the matching cream just soaks in my hair and allows my fingers to glide down with no tangles. I think the fenugreek seeds add extra detangling benefits. Both products (oil & cream) are staples now!


----------



## mzpurp (May 22, 2017)

I used my oil on Sunday!!

I have marley twists in my hair right now so i semi-cleansed my scalp with some witch hazel then applied the oil.  It doesn't smell too bad and wasn't too heavy at all.  I know one thing my hair soaked it up! I made another batch last weekend and let it sit on the candle warmer for a couple hours (yes, i had to buy a candle warmer to infuse like you ladies )

I will prob re-oil my scalp tomorrow evening.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 22, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Will be brewing a batch for about 2 weeks starting this weekend (24 hours on the candle warmer first):
> 
> Grapeseed oil
> Carrot Oil
> ...


I forgot I had some hemp seed oil, so I threw a few squirts of that in my mix.  DH keeps shaking the jar and asking when it's going to be "done"  .


----------



## Prettymetty (May 23, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> My scalp hasn't been.  Which version of the mix are you using?
> Mine does not have vitamin C powder in it. It also doesn't have evoo. Evoo always causes my scalp to itch if I don't rinse it out.


I didn't put evoo in my mix, because it's too heavy and hard to wash out. I used coconut oil, rosemary, lavender, peppermint oil, amla powder and brahmi oil. Come to think of it, my workouts are probably causing the itch. Or maybe it's a growth itch... a girl can dream


----------



## beauti (May 23, 2017)

*I had so much oil left that I drenched my hair with for a prepoo on Sunday. I oiled my scalp and length, then sat under dryer 30 minutes. You guys I felt like the Herbal Essence commercial when I shampoo'd  my hair was very silky. I will brew another batch by end of the week. *


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 23, 2017)

Going to get my ingredients today.


----------



## Jade Feria (May 23, 2017)

*I still have some Shapeley's MTG from a couple of years ago. Since I prefer the consistency (and scent!!!) of my DIY oil, I'm thinking I'll extract some of the sulphur from the MTG and put it in my scalp bottle of DIY oil. *


----------



## nycutiepie (May 23, 2017)

This looks good but I am too lazy for this.  I wish someone would whip it up and market it as a retail product.  That's how the Beemine product that's in stores now started here years ago.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 23, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> This looks good but I am too lazy for this.  I wish someone would whip it up and market it as a retail product.  That's how the Beemine product that's in stores now started here years ago.



Don't let that stop you. If I can do it, anyone can. I've never concocted any DIY hair thing before. It really was just dumping the ingredients in a glass jar.

I keep the ingredients all in one box along with the recipe so that there's nothing to think about come time to make a new batch: Just grab the box, combine the ingredients, done.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2017)

Oiled my scalp last night and just finished oiling my scalp tonight with a tiny bit of scalp massage. My scalp is feeling nice and tingly because I added a little more of the essential oils to my recipe. I couldn't feel any tingle before with the original recipe essential oil dosage.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 23, 2017)

Aggie said:


> OIled my scalp last night and just finished oiling my scalp tonight with a tiny bit of scalp massage. My scalp is feeling nice and tingly because I added a little more of the essential oils to my recipe. I couldn't feel any tingle before with the original recipe essential oil dosage.



Hmm


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hmm


Girl, I need my scalp tingly,


----------



## Daina (May 26, 2017)

Back again doing my happy dance for this growth oil!!!I used my latest batch which has stinging nettle leaf and horsetail as part of my AVJ/Gel pre-poo and good gracious my hair was super soft and is super moisturized! I stumbled on the moisture drenched pre-poo thread and tried it. This will be part of my regimen weekly and the growth oil on top took it to another level.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Umm why are lil baby hairs growing down the middle of my neck? LOL
> 
> View attachment 397115
> 
> ...



Here is my one month update. I think I got a decent boost of growth. I'm 6 months pregnant so my waist is slowly disappearing but my braidouts are inching down there to it. I will update again at the 3 month of usage timeframe.


----------



## Daina (May 27, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Here is my one month update. I think I got a decent boost of growth. I'm 6 months pregnant so my waist is slowly disappearing but my braidouts are inching down there to it. I will update again at the 3 month of usage timeframe.
> 
> View attachment 399923



@lulu97, beautiful as always sis! You look great for 6 months, have you popped yet? I suspect I got a boost of growth but I'm trimming off the last of my heat damage so it will be hard to tell.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, beautiful as always sis! You look great for 6 months, have you popped yet? I suspect I got a boost of growth but I'm trimming off the last of my heat damage so it will be hard to tell.



Thank you Sis! Yeah my belly is out there now LOL



My belly button hasn't popped out yet...it's just super stretched out & flat. Looks really weird. LOL


----------



## Daina (May 27, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Thank you Sis! Yeah my belly is out there now LOL
> 
> View attachment 399977
> 
> My belly button hasn't popped out yet...it's just super stretched out & flat. Looks really weird. LOL



@lulu97, you look great!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 30, 2017)

Started a new infusion. I'm only making 3-4 ounces at a time now so I don't feel pressured to overuse it. This time I added in some hemp seed oil with my usual formula as well as some nettle herbs. Infusing for 2 weeks while I finish up my current batch.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 30, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, you look great!



You really made my day by saying this because most of the time I just feel like a stuffed sausage! LOL


----------



## beauti (May 30, 2017)

*@lulu97 aww! You look great! No where near a stuffed sausage *


----------



## beauti (May 30, 2017)

*And @lulu97 I think I will duplicate your recipe since I still haven't made another batch. Great growth!
*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 30, 2017)

@lulu97 you look amazeballs!!   Seriously!!!  And that growth.. lemme go back to your original reciepe to see what I need to pick up. 

I started using the infusion I made and I really enjoy it so far.  I didn't add any indian powders to this mix, but I bought some over the weekend (amla, brahmi, rose) to add to my next mix, plus some Vatika oil to try (though I don't think I like the smell of Vatika).

I used my current oil on my scalp and as a prepoo and I love it both ways.   My batch yielded a bit over 4 oz, which I actually think might work since I'll be using it as a pre-poo as well.  I'll see.

I'll start infusing another batch this weekend once I get a couple more oils restocked.  This one is ever so slightly greasy so I need to tweak it a bit.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 30, 2017)

Thank you Ladies. 

This is my recipe:
1 ounce each:
Grapeseed oil
Rice bran oil
Avocado oil
Apricot oil
Extra dark JBCO
*Any oil of choosing

 1 tablespoon of Monoi Tahiti coconut 

*Last batch, I used Meadowfoam seed oil...this batch I used hemp seed oil instead. I want to leave one of the oils open to be switched out so my scalp won't get used to the formula.

The powders I used are:
Plastic spoonful each of henna, amla & Brahmi in a coffee filter to make for easy discarding. I also have some bhringraj powder but I haven't opened it yet.

I infuse all of this with a tablespoon of loose leaf herbs for 1 to 2 weeks in my window sill. I use herbs instead of essential oils because I find that EO's irritate my scalp if I continuously apply them without rinsing them out within a day or two.

I wait and add the fenugreek seeds because they tend to swell and soak up some of the oil. A day before I know I'm going to use it, I add 1/4 cup of fenugreek seeds then infuse on top of my candle warmer for 8 to 24 hours. Strain with a cheesecloth then add 1/8 teaspoon MSM and a few squirts of Vitamin E to the finished product.

*****For the herbs****
1 tablespoon of any herb known for growth/ healthy scalp care. Last batch, I used horsetail...this batch, I used nettle. I love playing around in herbs and will probably always switch those up too.

I know the oil is ready when it starts to darken and take on the color of the powders. The measurements I listed usually net about 5 ounces of oil (after the fenugreek seeds soak up some) however I use some of it to blend in a hair cream for my ends.



The oil and cream are the only 2 products I use in my hair now (post wash).

*I think the MSM and the fenugreek seeds are the stars of the show and where the extra growth comes from. The main oils I chose are what my scalp agrees with and are the non-greasy oils for me. Sure the herbs, powders and any oils will help too but as long as you do the seeds and MSM, I think any mix will work. 

Lastly all of this sounds like a lot but it's really not...just throwing some stuff in a jar. LOL *


----------



## beauti (May 30, 2017)

*@lulu97 thank you for being so descriptive! How do you turn your oil into a cream consistency? I think curlyproverbz adds coconut oil and whips it.*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 30, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@lulu97 thank you for being so descriptive! How do you turn your oil into a cream consistency? I think curlyproverbz adds coconut oil and whips it.*



@beauti Anytime Sis!

To make the cream, I melt down some butters on top of my candle warmer in a Pyrex glass container. Once it's a liquid, I add in equal amounts of oil then whip it in a food processor. I find that gives me the creamiest texture.

I use equal amounts oil & butter. Usually 2 ounces of both depending on how much oil the fenugreek seeds have soaked up from the original recipe. For butters: shea & mango. (I always used those)  But I do have kokum, cocoa & capuacu and I rotate throwing just a wee bit of one of those in there too since they are harder in texture. Mixing in a hard butter keeps it creamy but solid if that makes sense.

*this is the recipe I used on my last 2 creams.


----------



## beauti (May 30, 2017)

*@lulu97  thanks again! i have shea butter so maybe i will try out your butter recipe as well*


----------



## Aggie (May 30, 2017)

Just massaged mine on my scalp.


----------



## Daina (May 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> You really made my day by saying this because most of the time I just feel like a stuffed sausage! LOL



Awww Sis, I know you may not feel that way but you look great! With all that swangin beautiful hair mama I know your giving fever!


----------



## Daina (May 30, 2017)

Added some extra MSM about 1/4 teaspoon more to my latest batch that I'm using. I agree with @lulu97, MSM is definitely one of the growth drivers. Massaged into my scalp and applied to ends and sealed with QB Aethiopika butter. My hair will be in a bun rest of the week.


----------



## Dee-Licious (May 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Still using and loving my own take on her original recipe. I use it on my scalp every 2-3 days and the matching cream I made to compliment it twice a week on my length and ends after spraying my hair with a distilled water/glycerin mix. My scalp drinks this stuff up and the matching cream just soaks in my hair and allows my fingers to glide down with no tangles. I think the fenugreek seeds add extra detangling benefits. Both products (oil & cream) are staples now!


Did you find another base besides the cocoa wafers for your cream?

My fine hair can't take an oil, but a cream would probably work.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> Did you find another base besides the cocoa wafers for your cream?
> 
> My fine hair can't take an oil, but a cream would probably work.



That cocoa butter on its own was way too heavy for my hair and it was extremely hard to rinse out so I only used it a few times.

Out of all the butters I've tried, I like mango butter the best. It's not as heavy as the rest and it sinks in my hair and skin. For this upcoming batch, I plan to only use mango butter. I'm going to use the rest of the butters I have to make body butters in the cooler months.

I would suggest trying mango butter to see how you like it.


----------



## Britt (May 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> You really made my day by saying this because most of the time I just feel like a stuffed sausage! LOL



You really do look adorable. Your belly is so cute!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2017)

Britt said:


> You really do look adorable. Your belly is so cute!



Awww thank you Sis!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 1, 2017)

does it sound like i'm exaggerating when i say its been 12 days and i started seeing results with my mix after 7 days. Nope no lie


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 1, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> does it sound like i'm exaggerating when i say its been 12 days and i started seeing results with my mix after 7 days. Nope no lie


Just growth, or thickness?


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 2, 2017)

*My oil is the bee's knees! My wash days are 10x easier now. I apply the oil to my scalp while in braids every 2, sometimes 3 days. Detangling is like butter, and my hair is cooperating with most of my products, even the ones that were just ok before I started using the oil. Definitely noticing some growth and thickness, less shedding (I added sulphur since making the original batch).  Postpartum shedding snatched my edges, and now they're looking like they have some hope!

Here's how my edges were in 2014:
 
*
*After PP shedding, top pic is on May 12, about 5 days since I started using the oil.
Bottom pic is yesterday, June 1. About 3 weeks using the oil. 
(I actually switch the direction of my cornrows every week on wash day, it just happened to end up in the same direction when I decided to take these pictures.)*
* *


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jun 2, 2017)

Great growth!!! Shooooooot what's your recipe/process?


Jade Feria said:


> *My oil is the bee's knees! My wash days are 10x easier now. I apply the oil to my scalp while in braids every 2, sometimes 3 days. Detangling is like butter, and my hair is cooperating with most of my products, even the ones that were just ok before I started using the oil. Definitely noticing some growth and thickness, less shedding (I added sulphur since making the original batch).  Postpartum shedding snatched my edges, and now they're looking like they have some hope!*


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 2, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> Great growth!!! Shooooooot what's your recipe/process?



*These are the oils/powders I mixed together. Later I added about 1/4 teaspoon of sulphur that was in a bottle of MTG that I had.*
*
For growth, I just apply it to my scalp using an applicator bottle every 2-3 days. I wear a wig 99% of the time.*



Jade Feria said:


> *A couple of weeks ago I made a huge batch of oil with the following:
> 
> Amla Powder
> Brahmi Powder
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 2, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> *My oil is the bee's knees! My wash days are 10x easier now. I apply the oil to my scalp while in braids every 2, sometimes 3 days. Detangling is like butter, and my hair is cooperating with most of my products, even the ones that were just ok before I started using the oil. Definitely noticing some growth and thickness, less shedding (I added sulphur since making the original batch).  Postpartum shedding snatched my edges, and now they're looking like they have some hope!
> 
> Here's how my edges were in 2014:
> View attachment 400589
> ...



Nice progress!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Nice progress!


*Thanks lulu! It's so embarrassing that my hair got to that point. *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 2, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> *Thanks lulu! It's so embarrassing that my hair got to that point. *



No need to be embarrassed Sis! Postpartum shedding stole my edges too...I mean it snatched me all the way bald! I feel like they just got their fullness back and I anticipate them being snatched bald again once the baby comes. Well at least we got something solid to get us back to a full hairline again. LOL


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 2, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Just growth, or thickness?



well i wont be able to answer your question until i take down my cornrows. I definitely feel new growth along the cornrows though. I am on a challenge to keep these cornrows in for 8 weeks, i will be washing in between that time. I really want to gain some length for my 1 year nappiversary.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> No need to be embarrassed Sis! Postpartum shedding stole my edges too...I mean it snatched me all the way bald! I feel like they just got their fullness back and I anticipate them being snatched bald again once the baby comes. *Well at least we got something solid to get us back to a full hairline again. *LOL


Girl, yes! I'd be out here looking crazy in these streets if it weren't for all the information I've gleaned on THIS forum through the years. Thank you for your support sis! I did everything I could to prevent/stop PP shedding, but I guess it was inevitable.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 4, 2017)

I ran out of oil yesterday and the current one infusing is not ready yet *gasps and passes out* LOL 

Gonna sit my current batch on top of my candle warmer for the next few days to speed up the infusion process. Someone mentioned before that they always have an infusion going so they never run out. That was a good point so as soon as I strain and bottle this batch, I'm gonna go ahead and start a new infusion.

I also ran out of the matching cream yesterday so I used my DIY body balm on my ends instead. My ends are nice and smooth this morning.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 4, 2017)

Guys, I can't get through my oil quickly. I'm still on my first batch!

Why can't we keep/use the oil for longer than 4 weeks again?

TIA!

P.S. I used the oil for my current twist out, underneath Design Essentials mousse. Twist out is nice and "juicy."


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Guys, I can't get through my oil quickly. I'm still on my first batch!
> 
> *Why can't we keep/use the oil for longer than 4 weeks again?*
> 
> ...



I've always assumed that CurlyProvebz suggested 4 weeks due to the fenugreek seeds. I'm sure if you leave those out, your oil would probably be extended to the expiration date of whatever oils you are using. @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 5, 2017)

I decided to add more oil to my batch that's currently infusing.  Because I love this freakin oil so much  so I need to be making more each batch.  I use it on my scalp, as a prepoo and even on my ends when doing LOC.  So so pleased.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hmmmm.... I'll be watching this thread. I did infuse a batch of oil for almost a week. I modified it though. I typically hate oiling my scalp unless it's my edges because I don't like that greasy feeling I get.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm going to start batch #2 tonight, and let it infuse for 2 weeks.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 6, 2017)

My oil is ready. I added some to my flax seed gel as well as my  shampoo so this is how much I had leftover:

Not much left but I'm down to using it twice a week (wash day & midweek when I refresh my hair).

 

I immediately started a new infusion. This time I used a tablespoon of every oil I had. I hate choosing which one I'mma use in the batch since I love them all...so I just threw a little bit of each one in there. I'll let the oils infuse with my herbs and Indian powders until I'm finished with this batch...then add the seeds and MSM a day before I'm ready to use it.


----------



## beauti (Jun 6, 2017)

*@YvetteWithJoy I'm still on my first batch. No matter how much I soak my hair i still have alot of it. It's not rancid so I'm gonna use every drop...*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 6, 2017)

I think this is my 3rd batch. I try not to make a lot when I make it. Plus I DIY all my hair products now so any products that I intend to use oil in...I use this oil for that as well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@YvetteWithJoy I'm still on my first batch. No matter how much I soak my hair i still have alot of it. It's not rancid so I'm gonna use every drop...*



Oooooo! Thanks for sharing. That comforts me a lot, cuz ditto to every word you wrote above. I'm just still using my first batch, and there's lots left!


----------



## mzpurp (Jun 6, 2017)

I used my oil day before yesterday.....

I finally took my marley twists out and pre-pood w/ the oil under my heating cap for an hour or two...rinsed it out and washed my hair.  I conditioned it and used the oil again over my conditioner and let that sit under a plastic cap for another couple hours then rinsed my hair.  My hair was super soft and my curls were super defined.  I just twisted my hair with a leave on and used my Green Magic to seal.  When I took my hair out this morning, my twist out was the bomb lol! Unfortunately, with the rain, I just put it in a bun and wrapped some marley hair around my hair and called it a day.  The first time I've tried this style and although I was scared the bun may fall off, I'm loving this.  I may wear my hair like this all week!


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 6, 2017)

Made my 4th batch earlier:

4 Tbsp Thyme Leaf (left over from brewed Tea Rinse)
4 Tbsp Flax Seeds
4 Tbsp Fenugreek Seeds
2 Tbsp Henna Powder
1/2 Tbsp Sulfur Powder
1/4 Tbsp Vitamic C Powder
4 Biotion Capsules
1 oz Castor Oil
1 oz Coconut Oil
1 oz Grape Seed Oil
1 oz Olive Oil
1 oz Avocado Oil
1 oz Hair Growth Oil

I place the infusion on the candle warmer for a few days then leave under my bathroom cabinet in a mason jar for a total of two weeks. I filter and add:

10 drops Peppermint essential oil
10 drops Lavender essential oil
10 drops Rosemary essential oil
20 'drops' Vitamin E oil

This will yield me over 5 oz of oil. I oil my scalp and coat my ends nightly. 4 oz lasts me 2 weeks this way.
I love that this process allows me to get rid of a bunch of stuff I just have laying around. I also love the tingle


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 7, 2017)

Yesterday my colleague said that my hair is looking "so full" lately.   I dunno if that's this oil or what but I'll take it. 

I'm on my last bottle of the Xcel spray.  I was going back and forth on whether or not to repurchase.  I think I'm going to buy another bottle or two for the summer/warm months because I tend to wear more twist/braid outs anyway, so damp roots don't matter too much.  I ended up only adding about an ounce or so of oil to the spray this time anyway.  Right now I pretty much alternate the spray/oil mix and just the oil on my scalp each night and its working well.  

I'm pretty sure my own oil infusions will be a staple for my hair from here on out.  The Xcel spray, we will see if I repurchase when the weather cools down as I don't want damp roots for my fall styles.


----------



## Daina (Jun 8, 2017)

Will start infusing a new batch this weekend. This batch will be more Ayurvedic based as I will be using Amla powder, bhringraj powder and some shikaki powder along with the staple fenugreek seeds, MSM etc...oils will be JBCO, coconut oil, EVOO and grapeseed.


----------



## mzpurp (Jun 8, 2017)

Used my oil again to seal my hair before twisting....it makes my hair so soft!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 8, 2017)

Finally infusing my oil, will infuse for a week while I wait for my essential oils to be delivered. I used 2oz each of coconut, grapeseed and almond oil, 1/3 cup of fenugreek seeds, 2tsps each of neem and amla powder and roughly 1/8tsp of msm. When my oils get delivered I will add cedarwood, thyme, clary sage, rosemary and lavender.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Jun 11, 2017)

Have you seen growth?



morgandenae said:


> Made my 4th batch earlier:
> 
> 4 Tbsp Thyme Leaf (left over from brewed Tea Rinse)
> 4 Tbsp Flax Seeds
> ...


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 11, 2017)

FriscoGirl said:


> Have you seen growth?



Its hard to say with my coily hair especially since I haven't been doing any length checks.

Like many others I have seen an improvement in scalp health and my hair has never been softer and breakage is steadily declining! I'm more concerned/excited about this because my hair grows decently I just have issues with my ends retaining length.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm too impatient to wait for my essential oils to arrive. Started oiling my scalp this morning. Will add EOs when they arrive tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 12, 2017)

Following


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 12, 2017)

Added my fenugreek seeds to my batch this past weekend.  It's been sitting on the window sill in 80-90 degree weather for almost 2 weeks.  Gonna let it cook for maybe 72 more hours.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Jun 12, 2017)

I made a small batch of the 4-ingredient oil + tea tree oil w/lavender. I heated all ingredients for about 10 minutes and strained. I'll add more msm each week. Hoping I have no reaction to the sulfur


----------



## Mahogony7 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm assuming everyone is using black henna powder, right?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 12, 2017)

Mahogony7 said:


> I'm assuming everyone is using black henna powder, right?



I use Jamila henna from here:

http://www.hennasooq.com/fresh-jamila-henna-powder-2016/


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm noticing my hair has a more natural shine to it now and my texture is softer.

After 1 month: (product free hair...I always airdry that way)

 

Today: (product free hair after air drying)

 


My regimen in general includes Ayurvedic powders, herbs, butters and this oil blend. So I know it's playing a role in the process. Growth is great but sometimes the other perks are great as well.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 12, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I use Jamila henna from here:
> 
> http://www.hennasooq.com/fresh-jamila-henna-powder-2016/


How do you avoid it tinting your hair? Is it because the oil is preventing penetration?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 12, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> How do you avoid it tinting your hair? Is it because the oil is preventing penetration?



I use a coffee filter to infuse my powders into the oil. 


 

Tie it off with a hair tie and throw it in the oil to infuse.

 


I believe this helps lessen the color effect...but I may be wrong. I do full blown henna and indigo treatments as needed to darken my hair anyway; so if I do get some color stain from the henna in the oil, I'm sure the indigo I use balances it back.

But honestly, I've never noticed a color change even before I added full henna/indigo treatments. I remember back in the day, I used to use Hairveda's Coconut oil for a few years and it was infused with henna and that didn't tint my hair either. Maybe in small doses, henna doesn't tint hair? All of this is just me throwing out ideas...as you can see I don't have a solid answer. LOL


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 14, 2017)

My essential oils finally arrived so now everything is all mixed up and in a glass dropper bottle. This oil smells very...earthy


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 14, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I'm going to start batch #2 tonight, and let it infuse for 2 weeks.


I wasn't able to do this due to my uncle passing away that day (battled colon cancer for a year).
RIP.

I will start my new batch TONIGHT.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 14, 2017)

I have just enough oil to last a week or so. So I will let my new batch infuse until I'm out then I will transfer to smaller bottles and begin applying.

My batch did not go rancid and* I infused for over a week* and used  started using in 5/2/2017. *I got 7 weeks of use out of it.*

I have not been using it to seal, only using on my scalp. 

*(I prefer avocado oil alone to seal).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 14, 2017)

I wanna try this but I'm on a nobuy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 15, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I *wasn't able to do this due to my uncle passing away that day (battled colon cancer for a year).
> RIP.*
> 
> I will start my new batch TONIGHT.



@yaya24 My condolences.


----------



## Mahogony7 (Jun 17, 2017)

@yaya24, may your uncle rest peacefully.


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Jun 18, 2017)

I've been MIA due to wedding planning, work and writing but I'm still on my first batch as well. I haven't been using it as much because I haven't been able to wash my hair the way I want to (its a whole day process) so I've been spare with it to prevent any more buildup.

I have noticed my new growth is much thicker and my hair definitely has more hang time than before (yay!).

@yaya24 So sorry for your loss! How are you doing?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2017)

Massaged my oil in last night and again a few minutes ago.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I wasn't able to do this due to my uncle passing away that day (battled colon cancer for a year).
> RIP.
> 
> I will start my new batch TONIGHT.


have my condolences @yaya24. May he rest in peace.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 18, 2017)

Was home this weekend and went to Little India to buy some fenugreek seeds. I have all of the ingredients except for vitamin C powder so I'm just gonna move forward with it. I'm gonna apply this to the crown and top of my head so it can catch up to my longest layers in the back


----------



## Libra08 (Jun 18, 2017)

Tonight will be my first time using this oil after I've infused it on my candle warmer for four days. I created three different versions; one for a pre-poo, everyday scalp oil, and one for my ends. For the pre-poo version, I mixed in the powders without straining and without MSM. For the scalp version, I added MSM and used a coffee filter to infuse the oils with the Indian powders. For the version I will use to seal my ends, I did not include MSM or essential oils. I will be straightening my hair either this week or the next to do a length check and will do another update picture in September to do a comparison. 

I used:
- Avocado Oil
- Grapeseed Oil
- Vatika Oil
- Funugreek Seeds
- Funugreek Powder
- Amla Powder
- Neem Powder
- Brahmi Powder
- Bhringaraj Powder
- Henna Powder
- Rosemary Oil
- Lavender Oil
- Tea Tree Oil
- Peppermint Oil 
- MSM Powder


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 19, 2017)

Just made my first batch. I didn't follow the recipe exactly since I'm trying to use up some of my oils. I added wild growth hair oil, the red pimento castor oil and emu oil to it. I'll let it sit for about 4 days


----------



## Libra08 (Jun 23, 2017)

So I just finished an overnight pre-poo with my version of this oil and wow! My hair felt so moisturized yet so strong. I don't even think I've come across a DC that has ever made my hair feel this good! It was still soft even after shampooing. I don't think my hair has gotten thicker after one treatment, but it feels more substantial somehow.

Have you ladies seen her new video on how to incorporate her oil blend into Ayruvedic masks? After how successful this oil treatment has been, I think I'm going to try these when I'm not in the mood for an overnight pre-poo.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 23, 2017)

@Libra08 Does the neem powder you use have a smell to it? I saw some at HennaSooq and I've always been curious about it, but my nose is pretty sensitive to smells. 

**********
Still using and loving my version of the oil. I had to let go of the MSM powder because it had my scalp itching up a storm as of late. I still incorporate her idea of henna and fenugreek though. Everything else I catered to my own hair/scalp preferences. I'll be doing a length check in a few months so I'll be sure to update here as well. Thinking I may be somewhere nearing Classic length overall, but hoping my rollerset braidout will have bypassed my waist. If not within a few months, definitely by year end.


----------



## Libra08 (Jun 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Libra08 Does the neem powder you use have a smell to it? I saw some at HennaSooq and I've always been curious about it, but my nose is pretty sensitive to smells.
> 
> **********
> Still using and loving my version of the oil. I had to let go of the MSM powder because it had my scalp itching up a storm as of late. I still incorporate her idea of henna and fenugreek though. Everything else I catered to my own hair/scalp preferences. I'll be doing a length check in a few months so I'll be sure to update here as well. Thinking I may be somewhere nearing Classic length overall, but hoping my rollerset braidout will have bypassed my waist. If not within a few months, definitely by year end.



It doesn't smell much different than henna or the other powders to me. I know neem oil is supposedly pungent, but the powder smells normal to me. But I love the herb-y smell of this oil.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm going to start using this tomorrow. I let it sit for a week


----------



## beauti (Jun 23, 2017)

*I won't even lie. I have not been applying my oil frequently, just to prepoo  I've been extremely hair lazy. I will prepoo with it tonight*


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 24, 2017)

I have about 2oz left, I try to use it 1-2 times a day. I really like the way it makes my scalp feel. I'll start my next infusion on the candle warmer tomorrow or Sunday. My coconut oil solidified again and I've been too lazy to warm it up.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm still on my first batch.

I guess I'm going to have to throw it away and try to make the next batch smaller.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 24, 2017)

Libra08 said:


> So I just finished an overnight pre-poo with my version of this oil and wow! My hair felt so moisturized yet so strong. I don't even think I've come across a DC that has ever made my hair feel this good! It was still soft even after shampooing. I don't think my hair has gotten thicker after one treatment, but it feels more substantial somehow.
> 
> Have you ladies seen her new video on how to incorporate her oil blend into Ayruvedic masks? After how successful this oil treatment has been, I think I'm going to try these when I'm not in the mood for an overnight pre-poo.



Really? Oooooo! Thanks for sharing. I'm going to try this!


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 24, 2017)

I really like this recipe.  It's worked nicely for me.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 25, 2017)

Oiled my scalp with this blend. I wonder if I can reuse the fenugreek seeds for my next batch.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 26, 2017)

I see why I'm never consistent with oiling my scalp. I can't deal with the lingering smell of the essential oils. I'm going to to gnc after work and buy some grapefruit essential oil to mask the smell.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you ladies for all of the condolences.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 28, 2017)

Straightened my hair on Saturday in order to get a trim.  The trim was lovely and my ends feel amaze-balls.  But I'm so anxious to get back to my curls.  However sheer laziness has kept me in straight hair lol.  It's so easy to clip up and be done with it and still look cute.  Sigh.  I shall revert my curls tonight, and mix this oil in my DC.  I also think I'm going to make a batch of the whipped hair cream/butter soon.

I am enjoying dabbling in the ayurveda world...   I made a tea leavein spray which was super easy and my hair loves.  I just ordered some aloe vera powder today so I can't wait til that comes.  And I did a henna gloss a couple weeks ago but since my ends were lightened from previous color, they soaked up the henna color like a mf lol.  So now I have dark roots and dark cherry ends.  I don't mind at all, DH actually used the word "vampy"  Im like seriously sir.  Anywho.  I doubt I will ever lighten my hair again in the foreseeable future, so Im rockin with this color for now.


In the sunlight and when curly it's slightly brighter but nothing too crazy.  If it gets on my nerves in time I can always add more indigo the next time I henna and cancel it out.

Anywho, this has ceased being about the hair oil.  I feel most comfy in this thread but lemme go over to random hair thoughts with my drivel...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 28, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding Oh yes ma'am! That hair and color is banging!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 29, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @tapioca_pudding Oh yes ma'am! That hair and color is banging!


Thanks doll!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 6, 2017)

I lost my last batch during the move. I'll make more sometime tonight. I ended up doing an overnight prepoo with just plain coconut oil and amla powder.


----------



## beauti (Jul 6, 2017)

*Mannn look, I still have plenty of my first batch  I will be pre'pooing sometime this weekend.*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 7, 2017)

I added more peppermint oil to my current batch last night.  That tingle   I lubs it.

I haven't started infusing a new batch yet because I have so much from my last batch left.  The current batch is roughly 3 weeks old and doesn't appear to be going bad or anything so Im still using it.  I am plotting on my next batch tho *rubs hands like Birdman* I ordered some aloe vera powder and bhringraj so those will be getting added.  I also got some black seed oil to add in the mix.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 7, 2017)

Are any of you keeping it in the fridge to extend its life?


----------



## Libra08 (Jul 8, 2017)

Okay, am I the only one geeking out over this oil mix as a pre-poo?? This is my second time using it as an overnight pre-poo, and I am still shocked at the results. I just knew the first time was gonna be a fluke, but I am so happy I was wrong! I know my recipe is a bit different from hers, but I get such soft, moisturized, plump (?), detangled hair from this oil mix. I wish I could use it more than twice a month as a pre-poo but right now I'm also hennaing my hair twice a month.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Are any of you keeping it in the fridge to extend its life?



Mine usually doesn't last long cause I use it so often. But that seems to be a great idea for the Ladies that use it slowly.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

Libra08 said:


> Okay, am I the only one geeking out over this oil mix as a pre-poo?? This is my second time using it as an overnight pre-poo, and I am still shocked at the results. I just knew the first time was gonna be a fluke, but I am so happy I was wrong! I know my recipe is a bit different from hers, but I get such soft, moisturized, plump (?), detangled hair from this oil mix. I wish I could use it more than twice a month as a pre-poo but right now I'm also hennaing my hair twice a month.



Yes it works amazing as a pre-poo for me as well. 

I use it to oil rinse, add it to my shampoo and conditioner too. Yummy!


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 8, 2017)

Has anyone tried the tea or henna gloss?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Has anyone tried the tea or henna gloss?



I took a peek at it when she first partnered with that natural hair company. However, a few of the ingredients in each blend irritate my scalp.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 8, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I took a peek at it when she first partnered with that natural hair company. However, a few of the ingredients in each blend irritate my scalp.



That's good to know.  Which ingredients?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> That's good to know.  Which ingredients?



Here are the ingredients/descriptions from the website:

The henna gloss:
Henna - deeply conditions/ prevent hair loss/ mends hair cuticles/ add luster, shine and volume
*Marshmallow Root - a*dds slip/ prevent breakage/ moisturizes and conditions /promotes hair growth/ improves hair health/ detangles
Avocado Oil - soften dry and brittle split ends/ hydrating/ coats hair
Green Tea - boost hair growth/ adds shine/ stimulate follicles/ prevent hair loss
Apple Cider Vinegar - rids split ends/ combats tangles
Maca Root - promotes thicker stronger hair
Saw Palmetto - promotes hair health/ prevent hair loss
Basil - stimulates scalp/ hair growth/ improves strength of hair shaft/ reduce brittleness and hair breakage


The tea rinse: 
*Lavender* - balance natural oil production on scalp/ strength new hair growth
Green Tea - boost hair growth/prevent dry scalp
Black Tea - increase thickness of hair/stimulate hair growth/reduce shedding/ add shine and softens hair
Calendula - moisturizes and restore strands/ increase collagen production and circulation in hair follicles
Chamomile - natural moisturizer/ promotes growth/ soothes/ rids dry scalp/conditions/ add shine/brighten hair natural hair color
*Comfrey* - prevent dryness and stimulate hair growth and scalp
Sage - shine/ luster/promotes new hair growth/conditions hair
Red Clover - maintains elasticity / stimulate blood flow in the scalp
Hops - adds shine and luster/ rids dry scalp/ reduce hair fall/strength


*************
Irritants for me:

In the henna gloss:
Marshmallow root cannot come close to my scalp. I will scratch a hole in my scalp trying to relieve the itches. My hair loves it but my scalp hates it and I have to shampoo it out. Never tried the saw palmetto or basil.

The tea:
I hate lavender. Hate the smell. Makes me gag. Plus it's pretty drying to my scalp.
Comfrey makes my scalp itch as much as marshmallow root. Never tried green and black tea nor red clover. 

I try and single out my herbs as well as my Indian powders to have a good idea as to how my hair/scalp responds.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Are any of you keeping it in the fridge to extend its life?


I made too much for my preferred 4oz bottle and poured the excess into a 4oz jar. It solidified nicely. I use some on my edges and part today. It was great to not have any drippies. I'm going to look into making it a true pomade that doesn't require refrigeration to remain solid.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jul 11, 2017)

Just incase anyone is as lazy as I am and would prefer to buy their oil: There is an oil that contains most of the same ingredients-- "Gro Aut Hair Growth Oil". Curly Proverbz used it also. She stopped purchasing it because shipping to the U.K. got too expensive for her, which is why she started to make her own.

If anyone is interested, this is the link: http://www.gro-aut.com/groautoil.html

Ingredients: Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Oil, Embilica Officinalis (Bringraj) Herb, Eclipta Alba (Amla) Herb, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Oil, Lavandula Officinalis (Lavender) Oil, Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM sulfur), Biotin.

Also, she made at least two videos about the oil, here is one of them (in case you have doubts): 
(If this was mentioned already, my baddd.  )


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm about to make a new batch but will tweak it a bit to suit my needs.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 11, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I made too much for my preferred 4oz bottle and poured the excess into a 4oz jar. It solidified nicely. I use some on my edges and part today. It was great to not have any drippies. I'm going to look into making it a true pomade that doesn't require refrigeration to remain solid.



I mixed mine with beeswax... it stays solid and spreads smoothly. I just ALWAYS forget to use it.


----------



## mzpurp (Jul 11, 2017)

I still have a jar that I started infusing in May that I haven't touched and still have some of the first batch I made smh! 
Going home to slather some on my head as a pre poo...


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 11, 2017)

Just made a new batch with a few changes:
- Used avocado oil instead Olive oil (EVOO)
- Added emu oil
- Added lavender flowers
- Added orange peel 
- Added bhringraj
- Added rose petals

Note just have to watch it brew.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 21, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Updating:
> Y'all coulda told me about the coffee filter trick for infusing Ayurvedic powders! That last batch had way too much leftover powder in it!!! LOL
> 
> I put 1 spoonful each of henna, amla & Brahmi into a coffee filter. Secured it with a hair band and placed it inside some oil.
> ...



I have tons of the oil from my first batch left. It's getting "old," and my broccoli seed oil has arrived, so I'm going to go ahead and make batch #2, version #2 tomorrow and let it marinate for 48 hours before use.

I'm going to skip the extra virgin olive oil this time and assess (I'll reincorporate it next time if I find I prefer the mix when it contains olive oil).

The plan is to warm this oil ad then use it as an overnight prepoo treatment. I've been looking at Reniece videos about "taming" natural hair. I imagine she really just means "conditioning" when she says "taming." I like this oil for doing so, in conjunction with DCing.

*Plan for Version/Batch  #2

*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have tons of the oil from my first batch left. It's getting "old," and my broccoli seed oil has arrived, so I'm going to go ahead and make batch #2, version #2 tomorrow and let it marinate for 48 hours before use.
> 
> I'm going to skip the extra virgin olive oil this time and assess (I'll reincorporate it next time if I find I prefer the mix when it contains olive oil).
> 
> ...



That new batch sounds yummy. I've never tried broccoli seed oil or carrot oil. How do you like them? I need to go oil shopping soon. Wanna re-up on pumpkin seed oil, hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil. I still have enough of my other oils for a few more infusions.

I always add the oil mixture to my overnight pre-poo's. It's probably my favorite way to use it. I put it all over my scalp, massage it in. Put conditioner on my hair then top it off with the oil. I feel like it's soaking in and my hair and scalp gets to drink up all that goodness!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2017)

New batch almost ready. It's been on my window sill for a while and I'll finish it up on my candle warmer throughout the weekend.

 

This version has all kinda goodness in it: Calendula flowers, rosemary herbs, Nupur henna, aloe vera powder, brahmi ,bhringraj, fenugreek seeds and this time I added in some bamboo extract. (Had some pills so I just opened one up and dumped it in). 

Can't remember the other herbs I put in there...I just throw stuff in. LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 21, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> That new batch sounds yummy. I've never tried broccoli seed oil or carrot oil. How do you like them? I need to go oil shopping soon. Wanna re-up on pumpkin seed oil, hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil. I still have enough of my other oils for a few more infusions.
> 
> I always add the oil mixture to my overnight pre-poo's. It's probably my favorite way to use it. I put it all over my scalp, massage it in. Put conditioner on my hair then top it off with the oil. I feel like it's soaking in and my hair and scalp gets to drink up all that goodness!



Hey, lady!

Wow. Lots of goodies in your batch!

I used broccoli seed oil for the first time yesterday, and my hair felt and looked awesome. I got sheen/shine and moisture. I was too heavy handed because it's light. I'll use less going forward.

When I wore relaxed hair, the old formula for the Yes To Carrots hair mask was like conditioning magic on my hair. It's the main reason I'm throwing carrot seed oil in, and it may or may not enhance this oil and herb mix--I don't know. 

I'll try to remember to report back a comparison of this version and the first.

I think I'll cut all those measurements in half.


----------



## Daina (Jul 22, 2017)

Making a new batch tonight and will be sharing some with a co-worker. She is trying to grow in her edges so I told her about the this oil mix and she asked to try it. This batch will include:
--Fenugreek seeds
--Coconut oil 
--Castor oil
--EVOO
--Grapeseed oil 
--MSM
--Shikaki 
--Rosemary oil 
--Peppermint oil


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 23, 2017)

I just made my batch this morning. I can't get over the scent. Divine! It's the particular castor-oil containing product pictured below that is the culprit.

I chopped everything in half from my earlier post except all the oils. This version . . . version #2 . . . is a little more powdery than my previous one.

The fenugreek seeds are wrapped in food grade unbleached cheese cloth, sitting in the mix.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 24, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> Good morning, thanks for peeking in!!!! XOXO
> 
> I stumbled upon this YT video and it seems promising!! I'm still VERY new to HH and would LOVE your thoughts about it...and the ingredients.  TIA


gotta try this soon


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 24, 2017)

My current batch is too thin. I imagine that switching to the fractionated coconut oil (a liquid) made the most difference.

I'm going to see if adding plain (clear) castor oil will thicken it up enough. If that doesn't work, I'll also add some regular EVCO.

Also, I think I'm going to try adding this oil to my CRN Style Setter. Mine is not creamy like the ones I see on YouTube. It's a barely soft, super solid butter. I really want an ayurvedic twisting cream, but I'm trying NOT to purchase. Maybe if I add this ayurvedic oil to the Style Setter, I'll have a great and CREAMY product for twisting that helps my hair health!


----------



## Libra08 (Jul 25, 2017)

Finally finished my first batch! I added some new ingredients this go around. I'm not sure what hibiscus petals do, but I see it mentioned a lot so I decided to throw some in since I found them in the grocery store. Next time I will use less funugreek seeds. They take up to much space. Or I guess I could just get a bigger mason jar...For my second batch I used:

- Avocado Oil
- Grapeseed Oil
- Vatika Oil
- Safflower Oil
- Sweet Almond Oil
- Apricot Oil
- Vitamin E oil
- JBCO
- Olive Oil
- Hibiscus Petals
- Funugreek Seeds
- Funugreek Powder
- Amla Powder
- Neem Powder
- Brahmi Powder
- Bhringaraj Powder
- Henna Powder
- Rosemary Oil
- Lavender Oil
- Tea Tree Oil
- Peppermint Oil
- MSM Powder


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 25, 2017)

Libra08 said:


> Finally finished my first batch! I added some new ingredients this go around. I'm not sure what hibiscus petals do, but I see it mentioned a lot so I decided to throw some in since I found them in the grocery store. Next time I will use less funugreek seeds. They take up to much space. Or I guess I could just get a bigger mason jar...For my second batch I used:
> 
> - Avocado Oil
> - Grapeseed Oil
> ...




Why did you use both fenugreek seeds and powder?

Hibiscus is pretty healthy for the hair.  

What does Hibiscus do? 

prevents hair loss
prevents premature graying
lessens frizz
promotes hair growth
gives hair a boost of shine and bounce
helps balance the pH of the scalp
reduces redness, scalping and itching of the scalp
works like an astringent to reduce the oiliness of hair
discourages split ends
From:  http://www.curlynikki.com/2015/02/hibiscus-to-promote-hair-growth-and.html


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> New batch almost ready. It's been on my window sill for a while and I'll finish it up on my candle warmer throughout the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 406131
> 
> ...



Good idea on the bamboo extract @lulu97. I love it. I do have some of those in my vitamin stash so will be adding that in my next batch, most likely .


----------



## Libra08 (Jul 25, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Why did you use both fenugreek seeds and powder?
> 
> Hibiscus is pretty healthy for the hair.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I accidentally bought funugreek powder instead of the seeds so I ended up with both.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2017)

*My Process Today:*

*Prepooed with Curly Proverbz growth oil*
Henna gloss with Beauty Herbal Henna, amla powder, NG Aloe and Avocado DC, ayurveda hair oil
Shampooing with Redken Color Extend Shampoo
DCind with NG Vanilla Fig Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bekura Honey Latte


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 30, 2017)

How Random! I just subscribed to her channel after watching her videos about how much ayurvedic practices helped her so that I'd remember to go back to her hair hair oil video! 
I use to be on top of my ayurveda and have almost all of the ingredients already. I ordered Peppermint oil, MSM powder and fenugreek seeds last night from Amazon. It should be here today. I can't decide, but I might use Cassia instead of henna, we shall see.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 30, 2017)

Alright, my oil is infusing.

I used:
Coconut oil
Olive Oil
Avocado Oil
JB Castor Oil
Henna Powder
Fenugreek seeds
MSM powder
Amla
Brahmi
Bhringraj
Shikakai
Neem
Peppermint Essential Oil
Rosemary Essential Oil
Tea Tree Essential Oil


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 31, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Good idea on the bamboo extract @lulu97. I love it. I do have some of those in my vitamin stash so will be adding that in my next batch, most likely .


Same here - I stopped taking them because I wasn't sure if it was healthy during pregnancy, but I will definitely dump some in my batch later!

Made a batch last night - coconut oil, shea oil, a few cococa butter wafers, hemp seed oil, avocado oil, grapeseed oil, black seed oil, rose oil, henna, brahmi, bringhaj, amla, aloe vera powder, a bunch of herbs from a tea rinse I bought, fenugreek seeds....  I think thats it lol.  Will add the bamboo as I mentioned above.  Gonna let it sit on my window sill until I'm done w/ the batch I'm using; I think I have about two weeks left in this batch so that should work out fine.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2017)

I have a little oil left from my first batch that I will try to use up before I head to Canada. I will make another one when I return home. 

I want to make a couple slight changes to my mixture like add the bamboo vitamin to it and maybe some other herbs like aloe vera powder or stem from my garden, hibiscus powder, bhringraj powder, and rose petal powders to it. I may even add some rosemary leaves to my next brew.

I wanted to add some moringa leaves to it but my tree is too young at the moment. I do have a neem tree growing in a pot so I may add a few leaves from that. 

I have a few hibiscus plants in my garden so I think I will start to save up the dried up petals that fall from them, let them dry some more in my window sill, then add them to my brew. I ain't playin' this time. I am using stuff from my hard work in my own little garden that I've started. 

Okay I just got myself really excited so when I return, I will update on what I'm using for sure.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't know where to post this lol.  

So I took pretty much the same ingredients mentioned above (henna, brahmi, bringhaj, amla, aloe vera powder, a bunch of herbs from a tea rinse I bought, fenugreek seeds) added them to a satchel, placed them in a mason jar and poured boiling water over them.  I put the top on and let it steep over night.  This morning I put it in a spray bottle and used it as my leave in after cowashing.  I sealed with my oil and my hair is... I don't even know how to explain it lol.  It feels FABULOUS.  Just friggin fabulous.  Gonna keep the spray in the fridge and use it every few days along w/ the oil.  Super excited.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I don't know where to post this lol.
> 
> So I took pretty much the same ingredients mentioned above (henna, brahmi, bringhaj, amla, aloe vera powder, a bunch of herbs from a tea rinse I bought, fenugreek seeds) added them to a satchel, placed them in a mason jar and poured boiling water over them.  I put the top on and let it steep over night.  This morning I put it in a spray bottle and used it as my leave in after cowashing.  I sealed with my oil and my hair is... I don't even know how to explain it lol.  It feels FABULOUS.  Just friggin fabulous.  Gonna keep the spray in the fridge and use it every few days along w/ the oil.  Super excited.



Wow! Thanks for sharing.

I bought some hyaluronic acid capsules. I don't know how much I'm going to add, but I'm off to research!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm thinking of adding SAA to my oil batch that is brewing...... I have to see if there are any benefits for the scalp.


----------



## victory777 (Aug 1, 2017)

I've been lurking with you guys! I've been enjoying the recipes and posts... So here is my "grease" that was simmered with Babassu oil


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 1, 2017)

victory777 said:


> I've been lurking with you guys! I've been enjoying the recipes and posts... So here is my "grease" that was simmered with Babassu oil


How did you make that?


----------



## victory777 (Aug 1, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> How did you make that?


I viewed the Curly proverbz video on her henna oil/ shea butter  combination. So after infusing my oil, I combined about 3 tablespoons of oil and about 1/4 c of Babassu oil and 3 drops of vanilla . Shea only is too heavy for my fine strands ... .. It seals nicely and is not overly greasy.


----------



## victory777 (Aug 1, 2017)

@Sharpened. I do want to experiment with other butters. 
I forgot to add! I included 1 squirt of Sarenzo creamy oil re: I didn't want to melt down my mango butter or cocoa butter wafers.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 1, 2017)

I lightly oiled my scalp yesterday and did a scalp massage with my Vanity Planet scalp brush. Hair is in 4 jumbo braids until the weekend.

Another tip to help keep the oil potent: I now make large batches (16 to 24 ounces) and only strain out 3-4 ounces into an applicator bottle as I run out. That way the remainder of the oil is always soaking in the herbs and getting infused for longer periods of time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 1, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I have a little oil left from my first batch that I will try to use up before I head to Canada. I will make another one when I return home.
> 
> I want to make a couple slight changes to my mixture like add the bamboo vitamin to it and maybe some other herbs like aloe vera powder or stem from my garden, hibiscus powder, bhringraj powder, and rose petal powders to it. I may even add some rosemary leaves to my next brew.
> 
> ...



OT:
Sounds like you have lots of goodies growing in your garden. Mine is still a baby...a handful of herbs, a few flowers and 2 apple trees. But it's so relaxing when I get out there and tend to it. I want to plant more stuff but it's all still new to me so I don't want to overwhelm myself. I also have a few plants inside that keep me on my toes as well. It's an amazing thing to plant something, nurture it and watch it grow. Even better when it's food and you can go outside and pick out things to cook with it. I hope to one day grow all or the bulk of what my family and I consume.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2017)

These hyaluronic acid pills were like $12 on sale at Sprouts.

I have read instructions that say powdered HA should only be mixed with very cold, filtered or distilled water . . . and that it requires constantly shaking the mixture to get it fully mixed. The ratio is supposed to be 1 teaspoon to 16 ounces of water, I believe.

Also . . . if the resultant HA serum is to be used for an extended period of time, Vitamin C should be added as a natural preservative.

Hmm.

Another posts says something slightly different.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I don't know where to post this lol.
> 
> So I took pretty much the same ingredients mentioned above (henna, brahmi, bringhaj, amla, aloe vera powder, a bunch of herbs from a tea rinse I bought, fenugreek seeds) added them to a satchel, placed them in a mason jar and poured boiling water over them.  I put the top on and let it steep over night.  This morning I put it in a spray bottle and used it as my leave in after cowashing.  I sealed with my oil and my hair is... I don't even know how to explain it lol.  It feels FABULOUS.  Just friggin fabulous.  Gonna keep the spray in the fridge and use it every few days along w/ the oil.  Super excited.


oooh, this sounds so good girl. That rinse...I like it a lot !


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> OT:
> Sounds like you have lots of goodies growing in your garden. Mine is still a baby...a handful of herbs, a few flowers and 2 apple trees. But it's so relaxing when I get out there and tend to it. I want to plant more stuff but it's all still new to me so I don't want to overwhelm myself. I also have a few plants inside that keep me on my toes as well. It's an amazing thing to plant something, nurture it and watch it grow. *Even better when it's food and you can go outside and pick out things to cook with it. I hope to one day grow all or the bulk of what my family and I consume.*



Agreed with the bolded. That is my aim - to grow some food for my family's consumption. I am slowly working on it .  I actually have about 4 large aloe plants growing out there as well. So when I saw yours, I smiled. Love it!!

I am looking to add rosemary, thyme, sage, chives, tomatoes, carrots, spinach, kale, and broccoli. I already have hot peppers, peas, beans, and onions growing out there too. I tell you, this really excites me like you wouldn't believe  .


----------



## Dee-Licious (Aug 1, 2017)

I found my grease I made from my oil infusion. I hope to MAKE myself lol my scalp tonight!!! I've wasted a month of potential progress.

I have used my oil three times for hot oil treatments. My mama took my second jar after she did a treatment and loved how it made her hair feel.

I added sulfur to my oil when I made my grease.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Aug 1, 2017)

I tried 3 times to post a pic of my homemade hair grease. It won't work. Oh well


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Agreed with the bolded. That is my aim - to grow some food for my family's consumption. I am slowly working on it .  I actually have about 4 large aloe plants growing out there as well. So when I saw yours, I smiled. Love it!!
> 
> I am looking to add rosemary, thyme, sage, chives, tomatoes, carrots, spinach, kale, and broccoli. I already have hot peppers, peas, beans, and onions growing out there too. I tell you, this really excites me like you wouldn't believe  .



Oh yeah...I love that aloe plant!!! I repotted it since that last picture I posted and it has around 13 new baby leaves coming in. I leave it upstairs to help purify the air. 

I have a bamboo plant and a bonsai plant on our main level.


For herbs; I have rosemary, chives, jalapeños & sweet basil. (I tried to add pics but of course the forum is back to tripping with accepting pics). I've had to move them inside because they were attracting bunnies. 

Today I ate an avocado from my farmers market that was so good that I cleaned the seed and am now attempting to get it to sprout roots so I can plant it. It takes around 6 weeks for this to happen so we shall see how that goes. 

I was trying to get my hands on a small lemon tree but I waited too late and the plant nursery that I'm a member of sold out of them within 2 weeks of them coming in, in early May. I've been hoping to luck up and find one at the Farmers Market but no luck there either.

Keep me updated on how your garden is coming along. I would love to continue to hear about it. It's rare to find someone who loves gardening too. LOL


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Oh yeah...I love that aloe plant!!! I repotted it since that last picture I posted and it has around 13 new baby leaves coming in. I leave it upstairs to help purify the air.
> 
> I have a bamboo plant and a bonsai plant on our main level.
> 
> ...



Will do hon.

Ooh I forgot to mention that I have an avocado tree - bearing some fruit now, mango tree - still pretty young, coconut tree - pretty young and no coconuts on it as yet, and a banana tree growing in the yard as well. My key lime tree is about 2.5 to 3 feet tall so far and I just planted that less than a year ago.

That bonsai plant of yours sounds awesome. I love those. I will be having some fun with my avocados this year and will keep you posted. So funny that you cleaned the seed of the avocado that you bought. I think I want to add some of that rosemary herb soon. I love that in my food especially when I make rosemary rice .

I wonder how hard it is to grow sweet potatoes. I love sweet potatoes. I want to eat more of it and replace rice with it in my diet. Yes it is so good to find someone else that loves gardening like I do. It is so therapeutic. It's hard work but I enjoy it so much.

ETA: I also have a papaya tree growing outside too. It's about 4 feet tall with no fruits on it yet though.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Aug 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Will do hon.
> 
> Ooh I forgot to mention that I have an avocado tree - bearing some fruit now, mango tree - still pretty young, coconut tree - pretty young and no coconuts on it as yet, and a banana tree growing in the yard as well. My key lime tree is about 2.5 to 3 feet tall so far and I just planted that less than a year ago.
> 
> ...



I've done sweet potatoes in a plastic trash can with holes poked in the bottom for drainage. It worked well. 

Here's a link that explains a process do it in a 5 gallon container http://fivegallonideas.com/growing-sweet-potatoes/


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> I've done sweet potatoes in a plastic trash can with holes poked in the bottom for drainage. It worked well.
> 
> Here's a link that explains a process do it in a 5 gallon container http://fivegallonideas.com/growing-sweet-potatoes/


Awesome. Thanks a million.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 3, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Will do hon.
> 
> Ooh I forgot to mention that I have an avocado tree - bearing some fruit now, mango tree - still pretty young, coconut tree - pretty young and no coconuts on it as yet, and a banana tree growing in the yard as well. My key lime tree is about 2.5 to 3 feet tall so far and I just planted that less than a year ago.
> 
> ...



@Aggie Dang Sis, you just made me hungry listing all that deliciousness! My garden wants to be just like yours when it grows up!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Aggie Dang Sis, you just made me hungry listing all that deliciousness! My garden wants to be just like yours when it grows up!


 Don't worry. I know I will have to keep up with you too.


----------



## sunshine737 (Aug 4, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I don't know where to post this lol.
> 
> So I took pretty much the same ingredients mentioned above (henna, brahmi, bringhaj, amla, aloe vera powder, a bunch of herbs from a tea rinse I bought, fenugreek seeds) added them to a satchel, placed them in a mason jar and poured boiling water over them.  I put the top on and let it steep over night.  This morning I put it in a spray bottle and used it as my leave in after cowashing.  I sealed with my oil and my hair is... I don't even know how to explain it lol.  It feels FABULOUS.  Just friggin fabulous.  Gonna keep the spray in the fridge and use it every few days along w/ the oil.  Super excited.



Does the spray/hair stain your clothes from the henna in it?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 4, 2017)

sunshine737 said:


> Does the spray/hair stain your clothes from the henna in it?


I don't use enough to overly saturate my hair, just enough to moisten it.  And I seal it right away with the oil so there's no drippage.  Also I do all of this right out of the shower while I'm airdrying my body   so nothing gets on clothes.  I haven't noticed any staining of skin, etc.  HTH!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 4, 2017)

Dh has started using my hair oil.  He said he likes the tingle of the peppermint oil.  I'll allow it.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 9, 2017)

Belle Bar Organics will be selling a version of this, announcement at 1:40:

ETA: It will not have MSM in it.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 10, 2017)

I've been in lurk mode since last week.  I'm currently infusing my first batch of oil using @lulu97 method (week 1).  I pretty excited to see how it will turn out.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 10, 2017)

I have nearly all the ingredients to make my own version:

¼ c (32 g) babassu oil
¼ c (32 g) Derma-E oil
½ tsp (2.5 g) MSM
1 tsp (5.7 g) henna or cassia
2½ tbs (35 g) fenugreek seeds
1½ tbs (21 g) castor oil
3 drops Tea Tree Oil
3 drops Rosemary Essential Oil
3 drops Peppermint Essential Oil


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 12, 2017)

Just made another batch. My third I think. I still have half of my second batch in the fridge. I will use that to grease my scalp until my new batch is ready. I'll probably let it infuse for 2 weeks. I do need to grab some oils. Will add the MSM on day 12 and the EOs on day 13. Had to set a reminder so I don't forget


----------



## victory777 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm really enjoying my "hair grease" with Babassu oil. I'm off to start my second batch. I'm really enjoying this encouraging thread. So, I plan on adding fenugreek plants to my garden to harvest the fenugreek seeds in the future.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 15, 2017)

It's time to do the final touches on my oil aka add EO's and MSM.  Will start using this new batch tomorrow.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 15, 2017)

I just came across Curly Proverbz oil on YT; I plan to try it.


----------



## Hairties (Aug 15, 2017)

I need to make another batch but have to get some oils first. 

Can anyone list where they get some of their oils? I'm thinking Pumpkin, Babassu, Sunflower, and the usual suspects.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2017)

Hairties said:


> I need to make another batch but have to get some oils first.
> 
> Can anyone list where they get some of their oils? I'm thinking Pumpkin, Babassu, Sunflower, and the usual suspects.


I get most of them from eBay. Some you can get from the grocery store: coconut, safflower, sunflower sesame, avocado, extra virgin olive, grapeseed, walnut, and hempseed (health food store).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2017)

Hairties said:


> I need to make another batch but have to get some oils first.
> 
> Can anyone list where they get some of their oils? I'm thinking Pumpkin, Babassu, Sunflower, and the usual suspects.



When I was testing oils, I would buy them from wholesalesuppliesplus.com They have all the ones you are looking for. You can buy them in 2 ounce samples for $2 to $4 each.

I found some I really liked testing them from that company but would rather just stick with oils I can find at the grocery store. I'm trying to use up the million I have and only have a few I use in this oil mix. LOL


----------



## Hairties (Aug 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I get most of them from eBay. Some you can get from the grocery store: coconut, safflower, sunflower sesame, avocado, extra virgin olive, grapeseed, walnut, and hempseed (health food store).


Thanks I think I'll get the hempseed from gnc or vitacost.



lulu97 said:


> When I was testing oils, I would buy them from wholesalesuppliesplus.com They have all the ones you are looking for. You can buy them in 2 ounce samples for $2 to $4 each.
> 
> I found some I really liked testing them from that company but would rather just stick with oils I can find at the grocery store. I'm trying to use up the million I have and only have a few I use in this oil mix. LOL



I'll bookmark that site. Thanks

I ended up getting the rest of the oils from ebay. Broccoli, sunflower, babassu, pumpkin, and rice bran. I think that will be a nice mix with castor for my next batch.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2017)

I just used a teaspoon of my batch to make an ayurvedic DIY flaxseed gel. 

I followed Naptural85's method in the video below.

I think I cooked the flaxseeds too long: The gel was too thick. So I added 4 tablespoons of aloe vera juice. That thinned it a little, but not nearly as much as I thought. I barely got 2 ounces of gel out of it!

I added a teaspoon of my CurlyProverbz oil, and I'm now trialing it on my bangs, which are about a 3c. It's not taking long to dry, it's shiny, and it smells great due to the oil.

Next I need to try this on my Type 4 areas of hair. I think I really, really like this.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 18, 2017)

Made batch # 3 last night. 
Its on at my window and will sit there for the next week+
This round,  I added an extra spoon of MSM.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll make a new batch this weekend. My mom and I are both out, and she already put in her request for me to bring her some when I see them in a few weeks.

I've lost my grease I made. I either left it at my parent's house or it's stored away somewhere in my hair room.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2017)

I attempted the DIY flaxseed gel again. Muuuuuuuuch better this time: Over 8 ounces yielded. 

I'm thinking next month I will attempt a twisting butter made with the CurlyProverbz oil.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 18, 2017)

I should have added the cocoa butter wafers at the tail end of my infusion session.  My oil blend smells ever so slightly burnt.  I'm the only one that can smell it, but I'll know for next time.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 19, 2017)

Hairties said:


> I need to make another batch but have to get some oils first.
> 
> Can anyone list where they get some of their oils? I'm thinking Pumpkin, Babassu, Sunflower, and the usual suspects.



I order mine from Mountain Rose Herbs (http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/).

On another note, I finally added fenugreek seeds to my oil.  It should be ready to use by tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 20, 2017)

My version of the Curly Proverbz oil mix is in a bain marie, to melt the babassu oil (AC is cranked up). I am only making a small amount to trial.

ETA:


----------



## Daina (Aug 27, 2017)

Bumping for @NCHairDiva


----------



## keranikki (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm currently using my first batch.  I used a portion of the oil to make a hair butter, using shea butter and glycerin.  So far my hair seems to like both concoctions.  My hair is super soft, my curls are defined, and the cottony portion of my hair is easier to detangle.  I'm quite pleased with the outcome.

On another note, I wish I would have used more heat when I made the oil.  The fenugreek seeds barely opened on the first batch.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Aug 27, 2017)

Daina said:


> Bumping for @NCHairDiva



Thank you so much @Daina Im gonna see what happens! I appreciate you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 27, 2017)

Poured out the last of my infusion into an applicator bottle to finish it off, so started a new infusion. Am I the only one who gets excited when it's time to start a new infusion?!!!!! LOL

This one includes:
Oil blend of: Safflower, Rice Bran, Grapeseed, Monoi Tahitian coconut, pumpkin seed, JBCO, apricot & avocado. 


Infused with:
Fenugreek seeds
Rosehips 
Henna
Brahmi
Aloe Vera powder
Bamboo extract


----------



## Hairties (Aug 27, 2017)

Started my new batch with the oils I got. 

Rice Bran Oil
Pumpkin Seed Oil
Babassu Oil
Broccoli Seed Oil
Sunflower Seed Oil
Haitian Black Castor Oil
Napur henna 9 herb
and fenugreek seeds. 

I will add the msm and essential oils on the last day once it's off the heater.


----------



## Daina (Aug 28, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Thank you so much @Daina Im gonna see what happens! I appreciate you.



@NCHairDiva you are most welcome!


----------



## Daina (Aug 28, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Poured out the last of my infusion into an applicator bottle to finish it off, so started a new infusion. Am I the only one who gets excited when it's time to start a new infusion?!!!!! LOL
> 
> This one includes:
> Oil blend of: Safflower, Rice Bran, Grapeseed, Monoi Tahitian coconut, pumpkin seed, JBCO, apricot & avocado.
> ...



Yes I get very excited and now I'm making batches for other people as they have seen my results! Awesome progress on increased thickness and I am seeing growth as well - even though I  trimming away the progress of now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 28, 2017)

Daina said:


> Yes I get very excited and now I'm making batches for other people as they have seen my results! Awesome progress on increased thickness and I am seeing growth as well - even though I  trimming away the progress of now.



How much are you trimming? I've started back dusting here and there when I feel it's needed. It's not much...really looks like dust...but my ends feel amazing now. LOL

At least you won't really lose length if you are trimming what you are growing.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 29, 2017)

I didn't like my last batch for some reason.  Just hated everything about it.  So I'll be starting a new batch this weekend, yay lol.  Gonna get some new exciting oils to try.  Keeping my powders/herbs the same as last time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 30, 2017)

April 26 compared to today August 30th, so after 4 months of usage.

 

A few disclaimers: 
I only used MSM in the oil for a month or two. It made my scalp too itchy. However, I have used the henna and fenugreek consistantly. 

I realize that the 2nd pic is blurry. The bright sun won't let me be great! I'm also 9 1/2 months pregnant and could not fit the shirt that I wore in the first pic for a fair comparison. LOL But my goal was to get my braidout to my waist and I did that. My next goal is to get my braidout to my hips and to get back to my prepregnacy weight so I guess the 2nd pic will be my starting pic for that new journey.

I use the oil once a week followed by a scalp massage. I also put it in my deep conditioner every 2 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> April 26 compared to today August 30th, so after 4 months of usage.
> 
> View attachment 409195
> 
> ...



Huh?  9 and a half months -


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 30, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Huh?  9 and a half months -



Yep....I'm 38 weeks so 9 1/2 months pregnant. (Pregnancy lasts 40 weeks so technically 10 months) I'm over it too...just wish this child would come the heyal on!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Yep....I'm 38 weeks so 9 1/2 months pregnant. (Pregnancy lasts 40 weeks so technically 10 months) I'm over it too...just wish this child would come the heyal on!


 okay


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> April 26 compared to today August 30th, so after 4 months of usage.
> 
> View attachment 409195
> 
> ...


*Congrats chica! on / *

*Hair has come some ways in what 5 months!*


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 31, 2017)

Next batch I am going to grind the fenugreek seeds before mixing.  I read that fenugreek seeds help with prevent the hair from graying.  That ALONE is more beneficial than accelerated hair growth to me lol

https://makeupandbeauty.com/fenugreek-seed-infused-coconut-oil-for-long-hair-split-endsdiy/


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> April 26 compared to today August 30th, so after 4 months of usage.
> 
> View attachment 409195
> 
> ...


Flawless.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 31, 2017)

moneychaser said:


> Next batch I am going to grind the fenugreek seeds before mixing.  I read that fenugreek seeds help with prevent the hair from graying.  That ALONE is more beneficial than accelerated hair growth to me lol
> 
> https://makeupandbeauty.com/fenugreek-seed-infused-coconut-oil-for-long-hair-split-endsdiy/


*I got some powder from a previous meetup, does this fenugreek go bad... Also how are you guys masking the awful smell... I am going to try the oil and make me some flaxseed gel.. *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2017)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Congrats chica! on / *
> 
> *Hair has come some ways in what 5 months!*






tapioca_pudding said:


> Flawless.




Awwww thank you Ladies!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2017)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I got some powder from a previous meetup, does this fenugreek go bad... Also how are you guys masking the awful smell... I am going to try the oil and make me some flaxseed gel.. *



My oil smells delicious! LOL
One of the oils I use in my batch is Monoi Tahitian coconut oil and it's the only thing I smell. I usually rotate between the Vanilla & Ylang Ylang scented ones. I dump the entire 4 ounce bottle in my mixture (including the flower) LOL

You could use essential oils to cover any odd smells. I just could never get the ratio right or come up with a good combo that I didn't find offensive (smell wise) after some time. So I just leave them out.


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> My oil smells delicious! LOL
> One of the oils I use in my batch is Monoi Tahitian coconut oil and it's the only thing I smell. I usually rotate between the Vanilla & Ylang Ylang scented ones. I dump the entire 4 ounce bottle in my mixture (including the flower) LOL
> 
> You could use essential oils to cover any odd smells. I just could never get the ratio right or come up with a good combo that I didn't find offensive (smell wise) after some time. So I just leave them out.



Where do you purchase the oil, amazon?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2017)

moneychaser said:


> Where do you purchase the oil, amazon?



I usually grab a few bottles online from Vitacost or Iherb whenever I'm stocking up on herbs.


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I usually grab a few bottles online from Vitacost or Iherb whenever I'm stocking up on herbs.



Thank you!!!!! Ordering now


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Yep....I'm 38 weeks so 9 1/2 months pregnant. (Pregnancy lasts 40 weeks so technically 10 months) I'm over it too...just wish this child would come the heyal on!



Your growth is amazing Lulu! Do you grow more than 0.5 inches per month now with the regular use of CP oil?

Btw all months contain more than 4 weeks except for February. So you're probably somewhere within the 9th month. Average pregnancy (40 weeks) is about 9 months and 10 days.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Your growth is amazing Lulu! Do you grow more than 0.5 inches per month now with the regular use of CP oil?
> 
> *Btw all months contain more than 4 weeks except for February. So you're probably somewhere within the 9th month. Average pregnancy (40 weeks) is about 9 months and 10 da*ys.



That doesn't change the fact that I'm still over it and ready to evict this kid. LOL


**********
I haven't measured my growth (with a tape measure) since the first year of my hair journey so I have no clue if this next sentence still stands. But when I did, my hair grew at different rates depending on how it's parted. If you were to part my hair in 3 equal parts horizontally: the very back which is the finest and tightest grows a bit over 0.5 an inch.
Go a little higher to my crown area and it gets the average 0.5.
Very top of my hair (bang area that frames my face) grows at a snails pace...so way less than the average.


Edited to add after seeing I did not answer your question about getting beyond the normal growth:

 I really just sincerely like the oil. Whether I'm getting more than what I normally grow is not a big deal to me. It is a big deal though that I have finally found something I can put on my scalp that doesn't make me want to scratch my scalp off. Plus I love the way my hair feels with it. Like if I wanted to deep condition with just this oil....it would be sufficient. *So in other words, I don't know if I'm getting above what I normally get because I have  not measured it. LOL*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I really just sincerely like the oil. Whether I'm getting more than what I normally grow is not a big deal to me. It is a big deal though that I have finally found something I can put on my scalp that doesn't make me want to scratch my scalp off. Plus I love the way my hair feels with it. Like if I wanted to deep condition with just this oil....it would be sufficient. *So in other words, I don't know if I'm getting above what I normally get because I have  not measured it. LOL*


I feel the same way.  I'm not even really doing length checks (not related to this oil anyway). Aside from my last wonky batch, I just love love love this oil, whether it boosts growth or not.  My scalp AND hair love it, and my hair normally HATES any oil.  So it's a keeper for those reasons alone.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> That doesn't change the fact that I'm still over it and ready to evict this kid. LOL
> 
> 
> **********
> ...



Hehehe I hear you sis! 
And thanks for the reply about the growth rate. I just have to say again that I'm in love with your hair! Keep it up!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I feel the same way.  *I'm not even really doing length checks* (not related to this oil anyway). Aside from my last wonky batch, I just love love love this oil, whether it boosts growth or not.  My scalp AND hair love it, and my hair normally HATES any oil.  So it's a keeper for those reasons alone.



Doing length checks feel very uncomfortable to me now. If I stretch my hair, I feel like it puts all the focus on my butt...since my stretched hair stretches to that area. LOL That's why I've only been doing them on hair that I don't have to pull with my fingers. Once I get my roller sets to my hips, I won't be doing anymore length checks period.  That's about as low down south as I'm willing to show on here now. I'll just show pictures of styles here and there.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Hehehe I hear you sis!
> And thanks for the reply about the growth rate. I just have to say again that I'm in love with your hair! Keep it up!



Thank you Sis! I saw your hesitation to get the separate ingredients for the oils in the other thread. Just wanted you to be aware that CurlyProverbz sells the oil as well if you wanted to just buy it without making it yourself. I can't post a link from my phone now but I'm sure if you view any of her recent videos, a link to purchase the oil would be in the description. Matter of fact, I think someone posted it up thread.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Thank you Sis! I saw your hesitation to get the separate ingredients for the oils in the other thread. Just wanted you to be aware that CurlyProverbz sells the oil as well if you wanted to just buy it without making it yourself. I can't post a link from my phone now but I'm sure if you view any of her recent videos, a link to purchase the oil would be in the description. Matter of fact, I think someone posted it up thread.



Thanks dear! I found this linked in her Instagram profile https://bellebarorganic.com/collect...thi-fenugreek-infused-oil?variant=43389123532

But it is extremely expensive and it only includes a few of the ingredients. In fact the only herb it contains is the fenugreek I believe!!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 31, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thanks dear! I found this linked in her Instagram profile https://bellebarorganic.com/collect...thi-fenugreek-infused-oil?variant=43389123532
> 
> But it is extremely expensive and it only includes a few of the ingredients. In fact the only herb it contains is the fenugreek I believe!!


It contains everything but the MSM; scroll down for the rest. The company is in the US, so it would be expensive with the shipping cost.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 31, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> It contains everything but the MSM; scroll down for the rest. The company is in the US, so it would be expensive with the shipping cost.



Hi dear! These are the only ingredients listed:

Coconut Oil
Olive Oil
Vitamin C
Henna
Fenugreek
Castor Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Rosemary
Peppermint

Is that all it's supposed to contain?

Guess I have been fooled by all the stuff people are nowadays putting into it then lol

But nonetheless it is really very expensive. And as you said the shipping is going to add salt to the wound.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 31, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Hi dear! These are the only ingredients listed:
> 
> Coconut Oil
> Olive Oil
> ...


Yup, yup, that's it. They do not include MSM because it is synthetic.


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 31, 2017)

It's missing the alma and  brahmi powders


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 31, 2017)

moneychaser said:


> It's missing the alma and  brahmi powders


Here is the original ingredient list, which she lists in the description as well. She got the amount of MSM wrong, but the rest is fine:


¾ c Coconut Oil

¾ c Extra Virgin Olive Oil

1-2 tsp MSM (should be ¼-½ tsp)

1 tb Henna

½ c Fenugreek Seeds

5 tbs (5/16 c) Castor Oil

5-10 drops Tea Tree Oil

5-10 drops Rosemary Essential Oil

5-10 drops Peppermint Essential Oil


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 31, 2017)

I used the recipes shown in these two videos


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 31, 2017)

moneychaser said:


> I used the recipes shown in these two videos


Ah, different recipes... I am going by the one in the OP.


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 1, 2017)

I bottled my second batch (about a week ago) and started a third with the herbs that were already there (being lazy)...

This weekend I'll add more herbs and try to get some fenugreek seeds bc all I have now is the powder....


----------



## Daina (Sep 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> How much are you trimming? I've started back dusting here and there when I feel it's needed. It's not much...really looks like dust...but my ends feel amazing now. LOL
> 
> At least you won't really lose length if you are trimming what you are growing.



@lulu97, hey sis sorry for the late reply. This last time I took off about 2-3 inches. Took off the most in my crown and in the front where the last of the heat damage was hanging on. I'm done cutting for the year and will only trim in November if needed. I'm praying to be back to WL by next March.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 2, 2017)

I just threw out all of my old oil (from the first and second batches). It's hard throwing stuff out! LOL!

I will make a third batch using the following recipe, which is basically the same as the original recipe except that I've added carrot seed oil, am using fractionated coconut oil instead of regular EVCO, and I'm doing something slightly different in terms of the castor oil.

*Powders and seeds in a tied-up coffee filter that sits in the oil mix* (Thanks for the tip, @LuLu!):

MSM powder: 1 teaspoon
Henna (the Nupur brand containing amla, brahmi, etc.): 1 tablespoon
Fenugreek seeds: 1/2 a cup
*Oils*:

Fractionated coconut oil: 3/4 a cup
Extra virgin olive oil: 3/4 a cup
Castor oil 5 tablespoons:
3 tablespoons of clear castor oil
2 tablespoons of Jamaican Mange & Lime Black Castor Oil, the Vitamin A, D, E version (for the vitamins and the aroma )

Rosemary oil: 10 drops
Teatree oil: 10 drops
Peppermint oil: 10 drops
Carrot seed oil: 10 drops
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTE: This was my first batch's recipe (taken from the original video):

3/4 cups of Coconut oil http://amzn.to/1W3cCSE
3/4 cups of Extra virgin olive oil http://amzn.to/1OYStxG
1 tsp - 2 tsp msm http://amzn.to/1OYSCBc
1/2 tsp Vitamin C please note I no longer add this to my oil. It's fine when I apply it to my scalp or for an hour to my hair but I recently did and over night DC and added this oil and I am convinced this ingredient left my hair very dry! http://amzn.to/1W3eXNp. I do however take it orally as it has awesome hair growth benefits
Table spoon henna
1/2 cup fenugreek seeds Indian shop
5 tablespoons of castor oil http://amzn.to/1OYTB4r
5-10 Drops of Tea tree http://amzn.to/1OYTntX
Rosemary http://amzn.to/1W3g0Nw
Peppermint http://amzn.to/1W3fMWD


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thanks dear! I found this linked in her Instagram profile https://bellebarorganic.com/collect...thi-fenugreek-infused-oil?variant=43389123532
> 
> *But it is extremely expensive and it only includes a few of the ingredients.* In fact the only herb it contains is the fenugreek I believe!!



Yeah, I'd have to agree with you...that is a bit expensive. You would come out way better (price wise) to just buy the ingredients separately and mix it yourself. You would be able to mix multiple batches too. Also the beauty in mixing it yourself would be that you could leave out stuff your hair does not agree with and add in stuff that it does. For example: I hate olive oil in my hair. So her mix would not work for me. With me DIY'ing my own oil, I could eliminate that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 2, 2017)

I refuse to throw out any more oil. That was painful.

I found triangular, bleach-free coffee filters for the powder and seeds. I will remove the seeds/powder and use the oil for as long their shelf life permits.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I keep my coffee filters, seeds and herbs infusing in my oil for as long as it takes for me to finish the entire mason jar bottle. That way, the oil is constantly infusing and the older it gets...the stronger the infusion. I just pour out what I need (3-4 ounces at a time) into an applicator bottle. This is what my current batch looks like:

 


You probably can't see but there are 4 coffee filters in this batch. 2 are filled with henna, 1 with Brahmi and 1 with aloe vera powder. The fenugreek seeds and Rosehip herbs are just chilling at the bottom. LOL
I have not had a problem with the oil going bad from keeping the herbs, powders and seeds marinating in the oil.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I keep my coffee filters, seeds and herbs infusing in my oil for as long as it takes for me to finish the entire mason jar bottle. That way, the oil is constantly infusing and the older it gets...the stronger the infusion. I just pour out what I need (3-4 ounces at a time) into an applicator bottle. This is what my current batch looks like:
> 
> View attachment 409617
> 
> ...





Thank you! That's what's up!


----------



## Beachy (Sep 2, 2017)

I have decided to join you ladies on the Ayurvedic side. Baby steps for me though because I have a sensitive scalp that I have managed to keep happy. I also do not want the color of my hair to change.

I did an oil infusion about 2-2.5 weeks ago, it consisted of:
1/2 cup olive oil 
1/2 cup grapeseed oil
1/2 cup of Fenugreek seeds
1/4 cup jamaican black castor oil
1/4 cup coconut oil
15 drops of tea tree oil
15 drops of rosemary oil 
15 drops of peppermint oil 

I have used all of these in some form except for the Fenugreek. I did a skin patch test and everything was good. 

I am a die-hard bunner who doesn't take my buns down for 7-10 days (truth be told Im getting pretty sick of buns) so I had to figure out how to incorporate this oil into my simple regimen. I did a hot oil treatment with the oil last week during my wash day. I also combined the oil with a little water and conditioner in my spray bottle to use nightly before putting on my scarf.

I admit I am so intrigued by some of the infusion mixtures you ladies are using, y'all got me reading everything Ayurvedic I can find on the forum.


----------



## Hairties (Sep 2, 2017)

Okay my 2nd batch is ready and I've put some into a smaller applicator. I have the remainder of the oil and herbs still contained so it will be continuous infusion. 

2nd Batch 
5 tbsp pumpkin seed oil
6 tbsp sunflower seed oil
5 tbsp broccoli seed oil
4 tbsp rice bran oil
3 tbsp babassu oil 
3 tbsp Haitian black castor oil
3 tbsp Napur Henna 9 herb in 2 tea bags.
About 1/2 cup fenugreek seeds. 
2 tbsp msm
Essential oils used in varying amount around 10-15 drops: peppermint, tea tree, rosemary, texas cedarwood, white thyme, and lemongrass


Notes: I actually found my first batch to be more tingly feeling.  However I'm doing a heavy shampoo and deep conditioning session so we'll see once I have a clean scalp to deal with. The lemongrass is a nice scent to mask all the herbs but it's not the most pleasant oil. It still smells like a herbal oil.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 2, 2017)

Has any tried making this with fenugreek powder instead of the succeeds? If so, have you had any success? (I have bottles of fenugreek capsules that I'd love to get rid of.) TIA.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 2, 2017)

Third batch is marinating. 

I'm probably going to remove the MSM from its tied-up coffee filter.

And the fenugreek seeds, too.

Edit: Those photos came out to large, so I'm leaving them as attachments only.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2017)

Beachy said:


> I have decided to join you ladies on the Ayurvedic side. Baby steps for me though because I have a sensitive scalp that I have managed to keep happy. I also do not want the color of my hair to change.
> 
> I did an oil infusion about 2-2.5 weeks ago, it consisted of:
> 1/2 cup olive oil
> ...



All these oils are in my current batch I just made about 45 minutes ago. It's now infusing on my candle warmer for about 2- 3 days before I'll actually use it on my scalp. 

I stuck with the original measurements but added 3 tablespoons of grapeseed oil, 1.5 tablespoons of Bhringraj powder and 1.5 tablespoons of hibiscus powder for added moisture. 

I really wished I had some rose, cinnamon and aloe vera powders to add to it. Those are powders for another batch I guess.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Has any tried making this with fenugreek powder instead of the succeeds? If so, have you had any success? (I have bottles of fenugreek capsules that I'd love to get rid of.) TIA.



I've always used Fenugreek powder with no problems.  Just stir it up or shake it up occasionally.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Has any tried making this with fenugreek powder instead of the succeeds? If so, have you had any success? (I have bottles of fenugreek capsules that I'd love to get rid of.) TIA.


I have not yet but I do have some powder that I know I will use in either this oil or a hair rinse. Either way, it will be used since it's still beneficial to hair growth.


----------



## moneychaser (Sep 3, 2017)

Am I missing something???  Ive been researching the shelf life of fenugreek seeds and the various oils included in the recipe . I haven't been able to find anything that warrants tossing the oil out after 4 wks.  Based on what Ive read grape seed oil is the only one that starts to go rancid after 3 months.  Coconut/castor oil can last forever if you store it in a dark place and a well sealed container.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2017)

moneychaser said:


> Am I missing something???  Ive been researching the shelf life of fenugreek seeds and the various oils included in the recipe . I haven't been able to find anything that warrants tossing the oil out after 4 wks.  Based on what Ive read grape seed oil is the only one that starts to go rancid after 3 months.  Coconut/castor oil can last forever if you store it in a dark place and a well sealed container.



If you are concerned, only make enough to last a month including time of oil infusion. This way, you are in the clear of rancidity.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you ladies!

Thought I saw a couple of posts saying that the seeds were more potent and would yield better growth results.

I never used the seeds and have used the powder a couple of times with my deep conditioner. The results were great just messy trying to get the granules out of my hair.



Aggie said:


> I have not yet but I do have some powder that I know I will use in either this oil or a hair rinse. Either way, it will be used since it's still beneficial to hair growth.





mzteaze said:


> I've always used Fenugreek powder with no problems.  Just stir it up or shake it up occasionally.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 3, 2017)

moneychaser said:


> Am I missing something???  Ive been researching the shelf life of fenugreek seeds and the various oils included in the recipe . I haven't been able to find anything that warrants tossing the oil out after 4 wks.  Based on what Ive read grape seed oil is the only one that starts to go rancid after 3 months.  Coconut/castor oil can last forever if you store it in a dark place and a well sealed container.



Thanks for posting. This helps!


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 3, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Thought I saw a couple of posts saying that the seeds were more potent and would yield better growth results.
> 
> I never used the seeds and have used the powder a couple of times with my deep conditioner. The results were great just messy trying to get the granules out of my hair.



Yes fenugreek can get messy.  I've had better success using it as a pre-poo on oiled hair and making sure the mix is completely blended up as much as possible.  I soak it then throw it in a blender.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Thought I saw a couple of posts saying that the seeds were more potent and would yield better growth results.
> 
> I never used the seeds and have used the powder a couple of times with my deep conditioner. The results were great just messy trying to get the granules out of my hair.


Ooooh did you strain your mix before putting in your hair? I usually strain it, sometimes twice to get all the powders out of my oil. Next time I use fenugreek seed powder I will double up the knee hi stockings and see if that will work better.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 3, 2017)

moneychaser said:


> Am I missing something???  Ive been researching the shelf life of fenugreek seeds and the various oils included in the recipe . I haven't been able to find anything that warrants tossing the oil out after 4 wks.  Based on what Ive read grape seed oil is the only one that starts to go rancid after 3 months.  Coconut/castor oil can last forever if you store it in a dark place and a well sealed container.



I took her recommendation as just that - a recommendation.  I don't toss my oil out after 4 weeks AT ALL.  I keep it stored in a dark cool cabinet in the basement so there is really no real reason to toss it.

Honestly, if you only knew how long many manufacturers keep stuff like that stored in less temperature controlled environments, you all would roll your eyes at those kinds of casual recommendations.

If you are REALLY concerned, be sure to store your oil in OPAQUE containers - *not clear* - to store your oil mix and keep in a cool, dry, dark space.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> *If you are REALLY concerned, be sure to store your oil in OPAQUE containers *- not clear - to store your oil mix and keep in a cool, dry, dark space.



Agreed. Mine is stored in dark amber bottles and it has kept pretty good for well over 2.5 months also in a cool dark place.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

I used mine today as a pretreat, although I may or may not wash. Mine came out as a loose jelly because of the babassu. I used it straight out the jar, no straining, since it is such a small amount. It made my ear a bit warm, meaning it does do something.


----------



## Hairties (Sep 3, 2017)

I used fenugreek powder in my first batch. I put it in it's own coffee filter tied up. I added seeds to the batch before I used the infusion. I liked it and didn't get any residue in my hair using the batch.

This second batch I only used the seeds. I may end up putting a little powder in a filter for the remaining oil.


I finally used the new batch on freshly washed hair. It's got the tingly feeling back so that bodes well for this batch since I used basically all new oils.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 3, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I used mine today as a pretreat, although I may or may not wash. Mine came out as a loose jelly because of the babassu. I used it straight out the jar, no straining, since it is such a small amount. It made my ear a bit warm, meaning it does do something.



Which Babassu is best? The refined or the virgin?


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Which Babassu is best? The refined or the virgin?


The virgin is best, but it smells like weird popcorn. I use either one.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 4, 2017)

For those of y'all that want to try the Curly Proverbz line at Belle Bar but wanted a discount....here is a limited time discount:





*
20% OFF
48 HOUR FLASH SALE
SITE WIDE*
We typically do not have sales at Belle Bar, but we wanted to thank you guys for all of your support. All summer you have been there for us. You guys have really shown up for us since our first event our POP UP SHOP at Artist & Fleas in May all the way to Afro Punk last week. 

*OUR SALE IS 48 HOURS
09/03 -12:00 AM - 09/04 - 11:59 PM
CODE: LABOURDAY2017

PLEASE ENTER DISCOUNT CODE AT CHECKOUT TO RECIEVE 20% OFF*

As always thank all of you for your good wishes and support. Please keep in touch. Email or DM!
XOXO
Belle Bar Team

Share with a friend


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 4, 2017)

No, I just mixed it in with the deep conditioner and put it on my hair overnight. My curls were popping and elongated when I rinsed it out. I might make a tea with the powder and then strain it before adding to the conditioner.



Aggie said:


> Ooooh did you strain your mix before putting in your hair? I usually strain it, sometimes twice to get all the powders out of my oil. Next time I use fenugreek seed powder I will double up the knee hi stockings and see if that will work better.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 5, 2017)

My new third batch smells divine. I'll apply some tonight and massage it into my scalp using my vibrating scalp massager. I feel so thankful to God for blessing us with amazing and divine oils for our hair and body and health. He's a good God. 

Also, mainly because I enjoy playing and experimenting, I'm going to make some of Chicoro's Moisture-drenched Prepoo using the oil!   I will compare the effects/results/experience with the commercial prepoos that are in the mail and on the way. 

Here's the link to the thread post: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/

Here's the recipe in the OP. For  "your favorite oil," I'll be using my CurlyProverbz oil. 

*Ingredients you will need:*

In a bowl mix

*· ½ cup of aloe vera juice or whole leaf aloe vera

· 1-2 tablespoons of your favorite oil (wheat germ, olive, safflower, walnut etc)*

In a separate Bowl melt

*· Food grade coconut oil (1/4 cup)*​


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 6, 2017)

mzpurp said:


> I bottled my second batch (about a week ago) and started a third with the herbs that were already there (being lazy)...
> 
> This weekend I'll add more herbs and try to get some fenugreek seeds bc all I have now is the powder....



I added my herbs over the weekend.  I never got a chance to get the seeds, so I used the powder again.

I did substitute Wheat Germ oil for the JBCO (only bc I couldn't locate the latter lol) and I added some drops of thyme oil.  I left it sit on the candle warmer for abt 12 hrs on Sat and Sun.....


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

Guys is this oil supposed to be thick like castor oil? And if not, what thin oils can one use to thin it out?


----------



## beauti (Sep 12, 2017)

*I STILL have my first batch!  And it hasn't gone rancid or anything. I still have my fenugreek at the bottom of my bottle. I've used this oil at least three times a week the past few months and I must say it contributed to my length retention. I wasn't using any other form of growth aid so I definitely attribute my growth to this. This oil has also made my hair incredibly thick. Like, CRAZY thick! 

Here's a pic I posted at the beginning of this challenge and a pic I took couple days ago, and this is after a trim. Not only will I continue to use this oil the rest of the year, I will also make her henna tea spritz and apply a few times a week. I'm trying to keep every strand of hair on this head in order to reach my goal!




*


----------



## beauti (Sep 12, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Guys is this oil supposed to be thick like castor oil? And if not, what thin oils can one use to thin it out?



*You can use grape seed oil or even jojoba oil*


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I STILL have my first batch!  And it hasn't gone rancid or anything. I still have my fenugreek at the bottom of my bottle. I've used this oil at least three times a week the past few months and I must say it contributed to my length retention. I wasn't using any other form of growth aid so I definitely attribute my growth to this. This oil has also made my hair incredibly thick. Like, CRAZY thick!
> 
> Here's a pic I posted at the beginning of this challenge and a pic I took couple days ago, and this is after a trim. Not only will I continue to use this oil the rest of the year, I will also make her henna tea spritz and apply a few times a week. I'm trying to keep every strand of hair on this head in order to reach my goal!
> 
> ...



Wow, awesome results @beauti.


----------



## beauti (Sep 12, 2017)

*Thank you sis  @Aggie*


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 13, 2017)

beauti said:


> *You can use grape seed oil or even jojoba oil*


Thank you!


----------



## Daina (Sep 13, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I STILL have my first batch!  And it hasn't gone rancid or anything. I still have my fenugreek at the bottom of my bottle. I've used this oil at least three times a week the past few months and I must say it contributed to my length retention. I wasn't using any other form of growth aid so I definitely attribute my growth to this. This oil has also made my hair incredibly thick. Like, CRAZY thick!
> 
> Here's a pic I posted at the beginning of this challenge and a pic I took couple days ago, and this is after a trim. Not only will I continue to use this oil the rest of the year, I will also make her henna tea spritz and apply a few times a week. I'm trying to keep every strand of hair on this head in order to reach my goal!
> 
> ...



Great results! The thickness to me is the best part.


----------



## beauti (Sep 13, 2017)

*@Daina thank you sis *


----------



## keranikki (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm still going strong with my first batch of oil and hair butter concoction. I oil my scalp as needed, but I realized this past wash day that my hair benefits more when I use it as a pre-poo. 

Side note: my hair butter does not agree with flax seed gel.


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 14, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I STILL have my first batch!  And it hasn't gone rancid or anything. I still have my fenugreek at the bottom of my bottle. I've used this oil at least three times a week the past few months and I must say it contributed to my length retention. I wasn't using any other form of growth aid so I definitely attribute my growth to this. This oil has also made my hair incredibly thick. Like, CRAZY thick!
> 
> Here's a pic I posted at the beginning of this challenge and a pic I took couple days ago, and this is after a trim. Not only will I continue to use this oil the rest of the year, I will also make her henna tea spritz and apply a few times a week. I'm trying to keep every strand of hair on this head in order to reach my goal!
> 
> ...


Great growth! I'm still on my first batch too.


----------



## beauti (Sep 15, 2017)

*I just made her hair strengthening tea and her henna, amla, brahmi oil.
 I also made another growth oil infusion. I used mahabhringaraj oil instead of castor (ran out). It's very moisturizing and my favorite ayurvedic oil.
Next I will make her whipped shea butter and amla infused coconut oil mix.*


----------



## Daina (Sep 15, 2017)

Just re-upped on my fenugreek seeds so I will be starting a new batch this weekend. So far I've liked my first batch best so going back to the beginning. It will basically mirror her original formula with the Vit C and MSM included.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 15, 2017)

I love this mix. I just think it's cool how I can feel the fenugreek slip in the oil. I think my next go round, I'm going to stick to castor oil. I think using such a dry-ish oil (sunflower) doesn't help with the dryness of either the henna or msm.


----------



## beauti (Sep 15, 2017)

*@Jade Feria  thank you  your hair in your avatar is amazing! *


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 15, 2017)

The bolded will be included in mine as well. Very excited to try it out. 



Daina said:


> Just re-upped on my fenugreek seeds so I will be starting a new batch this weekend. So far I've liked my first batch best so going back to the beginning. *It will basically mirror her original formula with the Vit C and MSM included.*


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 16, 2017)

This.
I don't  throw out my batches. Now that my youngest sister is back in town from college, I am OK with sharing since no matter how much tweaking I do to my mix, I  always end up with at least 8-10oz lol.


mzteaze said:


> I took her recommendation as just that - a recommendation.  I don't toss my oil out after 4 weeks AT ALL.  I keep it stored in a dark cool cabinet in the basement so there is really no real reason to toss it.
> 
> Honestly, if you only knew how long many manufacturers keep stuff like that stored in less temperature controlled environments, you all would roll your eyes at those kinds of casual recommendations.
> 
> If you are REALLY concerned, be sure to store your oil in OPAQUE containers - *not clear* - to store your oil mix and keep in a cool, dry, dark space.


----------



## KiangaziNyota (Sep 16, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I STILL have my first batch!  And it hasn't gone rancid or anything. I still have my fenugreek at the bottom of my bottle. I've used this oil at least three times a week the past few months and I must say it contributed to my length retention. I wasn't using any other form of growth aid so I definitely attribute my growth to this. This oil has also made my hair incredibly thick. Like, CRAZY thick!
> 
> Here's a pic I posted at the beginning of this challenge and a pic I took couple days ago, and this is after a trim. Not only will I continue to use this oil the rest of the year, I will also make her henna tea spritz and apply a few times a week. I'm trying to keep every strand of hair on this head in order to reach my goal!
> 
> ...



Awesome results!! 

I'm still on my first batch too, it still looks/smells  good. I've only been using it as part of my prepoo though, and only when I remember to...


----------



## beauti (Sep 16, 2017)

*@KiangaziNyota  thank you *


----------



## beauti (Sep 16, 2017)

*I have so many Indian powders I'm tempted to just make a ton of oils, creams, and dc's to use them up. When I get on my diy kick I can't stop  Decisions, decisions.*


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2017)

I just massaged some of my growth oil on my scalp a few minutes ago. Scalp is nice and tingly right now too.


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 16, 2017)

I've been using my oil regularly. I need to start brewing another batch. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 16, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Jade Feria  thank you  your hair in your avatar is amazing! *


Thank you! It's a wig I made.


----------



## beauti (Sep 17, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> Thank you! It's a wig I made.


*Oh! Girl I was wondering how long all that hair was when straightened! *


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 22, 2017)

It's also good for diabetes, according to the Indian woman who was surprised yet happy to see me shopping for it in the Indian mart. 



KenyafromCT said:


> Ok! I would love to use this concoction as a challenge and see how it works @ beauti! *I also read a few years back that Fenugreek is good for weight loss! Lolol. Seems like an awesome herb! *Hair growth and weight loss!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2017)

Massaged my oil in last night but taking a break tonight. Wash day is tomorrow and I can't wait because my scalp has been itching like crazy. It started itching after using the growth oil so I hope it's a growth spurt I'm having.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2017)

Check out this wonderful video by Curly Proverbz - so touching, I was moved to tears:


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 27, 2017)

Been so tired/lazy lately, haven't done a new batch smh.  I plan to start a batch this weekend and let it infuse for about 10 days.  My scalp misses the TLC.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Sep 27, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> It's also good for diabetes, according to the Indian woman who was surprised yet happy to see me shopping for it in the Indian mart.


Also supposed to increase milk production in lactating women


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 5, 2017)

I get bored fast....i bought the keravada super ego oil.  Way easier.  I love how light and good it smells.  Not expecting faster growth because nothing external makes hair grow


----------



## beauti (Oct 5, 2017)

*I'm still oiling with it. Sometimes I baggy afterwards.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 5, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Check out this wonderful video by Curly Proverbz - so touching, I was moved to tears:



@Aggie thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Aggie thanks so much for sharing this.


You're welcome @YvetteWithJoy. I loved that video.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 5, 2017)

Aggie said:


> You're welcome @YvetteWithJoy. I loved that video.



Me, too. I loved it so. How authentic. How courageous and wonderful of her to share. It makes me feel a kindred closeness with her now lol -- it's funny.

The books she listed at the end -- I could NOT believe it. They are on my "short list" when dealing with this topic as well. I just wanna call her up, lol. She said she lost a lot of followers for sharing the video, but commenters are going in hard shoring her up over it. I love it.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me, too. I loved it so. How authentic. How courageous and wonderful of her to share.* It makes me feel a kindred closeness with her now lol -- it's funny.*
> 
> The books she listed at the end -- I could NOT believe it. They are on my "short list" when dealing with this topic as well. I just wanna call her up, lol. She said she lost a lot of followers for sharing the video, but commenters are going in hard shoring her up over it. I love it.



I feel you on the bolded. I feel the same way. You know, God has a way of weeding out the nay-sayers and people who don't mean you well - I call them locusts and canker worms. It's better they leave now. God will provide her with more followers that actually have her best interest at heart. You watch and see. She was not afraid to let the world know that she believes in God. What she said was perfect.


----------



## tolly (Oct 15, 2017)

I want to make a batch of this oil. 
Does anyone know if it's better to use MSM powder or sulphur powder. I want to order the ingredients and got confused reading about sulphur hair oils. I know she used MSM, but which of the two is better?


----------



## imaginary (Oct 15, 2017)

tolly said:


> I want to make a batch of this oil.
> Does anyone know if it's better to use MSM powder or sulphur powder. I want to order the ingredients and got confused reading about sulphur hair oils. I know she used MSM, but which of the two is better?



Just fyi sulphur powder stinks. I made a sulphur oil and hooboy am I having a hard time applying it. The henna smell mostly overpowers everything in my mixture, so I'm not sure I'd risk it and the sulphur. In my experience anyway.


----------



## tolly (Oct 15, 2017)

@imaginary thanks for that information. I will just stick to the msm. 
I am 18months post relaxer and most of my hair is just 6inches long, I really need to speed up growth. I have to wait 2weeks for the components of this oil to get here.


----------



## beauti (Oct 20, 2017)

*I'm still oiling my scalp like every other day. The other batch I made is 5oz and will last until the end of the year, I think.*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2017)

Tonight I massaged the growth oil in my scalp for a couple of minutes, pre-oiled my hair with hemp and grapeseed oil and avj. Now I have a henna gloss treatment on my hair and will sleep with it on overnight. My wash day tomorrow is pretty short so I have to start some of my Saturday hair care routine tonight.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 22, 2017)

My third batch is in progress. I really like this oil as a pre-poo. I have not used it in any other manner, which will change as the cooler temperature starts settling in.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 22, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Just fyi sulphur powder stinks. I made a sulphur oil and hooboy am I having a hard time applying it. The henna smell mostly overpowers everything in my mixture, so I'm not sure I'd risk it and the sulphur. In my experience anyway.



I can imagine. I'll never forget using a sulphur concoction on my scalp the evening before work. Big mistake, you could smell me a mile away; never again.


----------



## mzpurp (Oct 23, 2017)

This batch has been brewing since some time in September, I just put some fenugreek seeds in it yesterday...I'll leave them in for a couple days then transfer this oil to my applicator bottle. I'm slowly but surely getting thru my 2nd batch now....


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 23, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I can imagine. I'll never forget using a sulphur concoction on my scalp the evening before work. Big mistake, you could smell me a mile away; never again.



My homemade sulfur oil smells pretty good.  I highly suggest using  perfume oil to mask the scent.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 23, 2017)

So, I've been lurking in this thread for quite some time now and this has brought back some memories....

I remember when LondonGirl or something like that posted a thread similar to this as well as another poster name CandiC or something and I remember when this was the rave back in the day on this board.  This and that horse conditioner...can't think of the name right now.  MEGATEK!  That's it!  Now, with all of the growth aides that have graced this board, we should be running around here lookin like Cousin Its and Rapunzel's..... 

I can tell you that I have used both and both worked very well for my hair, but the Ayurvedic oils worked the best to me.   The Megatek pushed it over the top.  My hair was full, thick as hell and long.  Hell, I was rockin my hair back n forth way before Willow even thought about writing that song! lolol...But one day, I decided to be cute n dyed my hair.  And...well, the rest is history.  

That said, let me give you my recipe and what I am doing now.

*lights up newport one hunnit*  <<< tryna quit yall so ...

Parachute Coconut oil.  This is the best coconut oil, in my opinion.  
Amla Powder
Fenugreek Seeds - purchased at an Indian grocer in my area
Almond Oil - my hair loves this.  also purchased from an Indian Grocer in my area
Sliced garlic cloves- I have this infusing in Olive Oil now in a mason jar.  Garlic oil is excellent for hair growth
Henna Powder - It contains the bhringraj, amla, shikaki and brahmi powders.  
Grapefruit & Peppermint Essential oils - I purchased from Whole Paycheck.

I poured the fenugreek seeds into a Ball Mason Jar.  NO particular measurements.  Just covered an inch of the bottom of the jar.  I'd say two inches.

Added the Coconut and Almond oils.  Added three tablespoons of the amla and henna powders.   I will add my essential oils later.

So for now, I have a jar of sliced garlic gloves infusing in Olive Oil in a mason jar as well as the Fenugreek mixture in another mason jar in a crock pot (with water filled half way) on Medium.  Both jars are sealed.  Both jars will infuse in the crock pot (I have a large one) until late tonight.  Then I'll infuse them again tomorrow.  I don't feel comfortable leaving it on while I'm sleeping  

I can tell you now that I have used this before and it worked.  I'll add my essential oils later.  Anyway, I'll take some of the oil from the Fenugreek and some of the garlic oil (using a dropper because garlic oil is potent) and blend them together in a applicator bottle.  From there, I can add my grapefruit (for scent) and peppermint essential oils (for the tinglies lolol).  

I started to infuse some Ginger in olive oil, but I didn't feel like it, but Ginger and Garlic by themselves work wonders.  So just imagine if you add those two ingredients to your mixture.  Bombtastic, ladies!  Once I blend my oils together, the garlic is hardly noticeable.  I don't add too much, because believe me, when you take that top off of that garlic oil.....chile.....

Garlic is good for shedding, strength and fast growth. 

I didn't feel like adding Castor oil and everything else because for my hair, it's not necessary.  Plus, I don't like Castor oil.  It's too thick for me.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2017)

Good to have you join us @ThatJerseyGirl. Love your post too. It does bring back sort of nostalgic feeling of back in the old days here on the board.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 23, 2017)

Full disclosure, I am long time friends with the owner of the company & have used her products for at least 10 years.  She made the perfume oil for me specifically to be mixed into a carrier oil.

That being said, I know I've talked about her products on the forum in the past - Habibi Body (habibibody.com)  Totally love her products and recommend them highly.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 23, 2017)

I still use Megatek @ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 23, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I still use Megatek @ThatJerseyGirl




Do you? Does it still work the same.  I heard they changed their ingredients and it's not as potent as it use to be, so I've heard.  I checked out a few on Amazon and I was tempted to purchased....


----------



## LushLox (Oct 24, 2017)

@ThatJerseyGirl Great post  I know you add grapefruit to your recipe but does it completely mask the garlic smell because that is some potent ish. I know that both garlic and onion are amazing for reducing shedding.



mzteaze said:


> My homemade sulfur oil smells pretty good.  I highly suggest using  perfume oil to mask the scent.



No I can't really use sulphur it gives me a headache.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 24, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Do you? Does it still work the same.  I heard they changed their ingredients and it's not as potent as it use to be, so I've heard.  I checked out a few on Amazon and I was tempted to purchased....



Yes the formula changed a little.  It still works for me since I still added more stuff to it.  But I never got the Rapunzel results others claimed in the same vein.  I started experimenting with using Neutral Protein Filler in a basic conditioner as a way to save money since Megatek is still pretty pricy.  I feel like you have other options if you still like heavy proteins.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 24, 2017)

LushLox said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl Great post  I know you add grapefruit to your recipe but does it completely mask the garlic smell because that is some potent ish. I know that both garlic and onion are amazing for reducing shedding.
> 
> 
> 
> No I can't really use sulphur it gives me a headache.




I only use a few droppers of the oil.  It's that pungent, but I've never had any complaints.  I wouldn't chance it and use too much.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2017)

Good Evening Ladies.

Got home about an hour ago and decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> So, I've been lurking in this thread for quite some time now and this has brought back some memories....
> 
> I remember when LondonGirl or something like that posted a thread similar to this as well as another poster name CandiC or something and I remember when this was the rave back in the day on this board.  This and that horse conditioner...can't think of the name right now.  MEGATEK!  That's it!  Now, with all of the growth aides that have graced this board, we should be running around here lookin like Cousin Its and Rapunzel's.....
> 
> ...



Okay looks like I need to get some ginger for infusing in my oil. I really love ginger, period!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Okay looks like I need to get some ginger for infusing in my oil. I really love ginger, period!



If you infuse some sliced garlic cloves in olive oil and sliced ginger in olive oil in conjunction with the fenugreek, you have a winner!

I just did a few teaspoons and added it to my fenugreek mix.  I don't smell the garlic at all because I use the grapefruit essential oil in addition to the peppermint oil.  Smells wonderful to me and my scalp loves it.  I oil every day.  I'm in a protective style, by the way.  Full weave.  I just removed it and did a henna treatment the day before yesterday.  So far, so good.

Also, that mix has given me some new growth in a short period of time too.  Maybe because I use it everyday.  I put the mix in an applicator bottle purchased from Sally's.  It has a tiny pin hole opening, so only a small amount is dispersed.  I love this stuff!

How do you infuse your mix?  I put my ingredients in a mason jar and infused in a large crock pot with water on medium for two days.  I cut it off at night for safety purposes.  You'll know when it's done when the fenugreek has a reddish color and the garlic looks toasty in color.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> If you infuse some sliced garlic cloves in olive oil and sliced ginger in olive oil in conjunction with the fenugreek, you have a winner!
> 
> I just did a few teaspoons and added it to my fenugreek mix.  I don't smell the garlic at all because I use the grapefruit essential oil in addition to the peppermint oil.  Smells wonderful to me and my scalp loves it.  I oil every day.  I'm in a protective style, by the way.  Full weave.  I just removed it and did a henna treatment the day before yesterday.  So far, so good.
> 
> ...


Thanks hon . Appreciate this so much. I have infused garlic in oil for shedding before but not ginger. I had both onion and garlic essential oils but I dunno, they didn't seem to work like I'd hope, plus the onion oil was intensely smelly.

Currently I infuse using a candle warmer in a jar with a locking lid similar to the one Curly Proverbz uses to infuse her oils.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Thanks hon . Appreciate this so much. I have infused garlic in oil for shedding before but not ginger. I had both onion and garlic essential oils but I dunno, they didn't seem to work like I'd hope, plus the onion oil was intensely smelly.
> 
> Currently I infuse using a candle warmer in a jar with a locking lid similar to the one Curly Proverbz uses to infuse her oils.



I've read that the garlic essential oils do not work the same as pure garlic.  Doesn't have the same properties, which is why it probably didn't work.  Plus, the garlic essential oil is pungent as hell.....

I had just stumbled upon Ginger acting as growth for hair some time ago.  I always wanted to try and never did until recently.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 5 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 24, 2017)

Just made a new batch of oil. It's one of the few things, outside of my wash-day routine, that I do/use consistently.


----------



## douglala (Nov 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My new third batch smells divine. I'll apply some tonight and massage it into my scalp using my vibrating scalp massager. I feel so thankful to God for blessing us with amazing and divine oils for our hair and body and health. He's a good God.
> 
> Also, mainly because I enjoy playing and experimenting, I'm going to make some of Chicoro's Moisture-drenched Prepoo using the oil!   I will compare the effects/results/experience with the commercial prepoos that are in the mail and on the way.
> 
> ...


Old post but what did you put in your oil to get the divine smell?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2017)

Interesting mix. I'd like to try it, minus the Henna.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

douglala said:


> Old post but what did you put in your oil to get the divine smell?



Hi! 

Sorry for the late reply.

I thought it was because I use Jamaican Mango and Lime brand castor oil (the vitamin A, D, E one), but now I'm starting to think it's just that I like the smell of the oil mix/recipe. Lol. I'm now starting to wonder whether mine smells all that different from everyone else's.


----------



## douglala (Nov 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I thought it was because I use Jamaican Mango and Lime brand castor oil (the vitamin A, D, E one), but now I'm starting to think it's just that I like the smell of the oil mix/recipe. Lol. I'm now starting to wonder whether mine smells all that different from everyone else's.



Lol. Ok thanks!


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 26, 2017)

@ThatJerseyGirl @Aggie Be careful with that homemade garlic oil. I wanted to make some for cooking but when I did the research, they were like, beware of _botulism_!  Horrified (and glad I had been to lazy to start the oil yet ), I looked some more and sho nuff:



> *The ABCs of Making Garlic-Infused Olive Oil*
> _Clostridium Botulinum_, the microorganism that causes botulism, is present in soil, which means it can also find its way into vegetables and herbs.* It's anaerobic, which means it thrives in an oxygen-free environment like oil.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 26, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I rinsed as much of the oil out as I could in the sink than washed my hair in sections with *my homemade shampoo clay bars* that I've been itching to try. I used 1/2 cup of this DIY oil in the mixture so I'm getting this oil in on every step. LOL.


No you cannot just sneak that in there and walk away!  You must tell us _everything_. I need this in my life. Pls and tia.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 26, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> No you cannot just sneak that in there and walk away!  You must tell us _everything_. I need this in my life. Pls and tia.



@Honey Bee

Sadly, I don't remember.  That was before I started writing down and documenting my attempts.

But here are some videos explaining the process I plan on using with my shampoo bars going forward. The first video will explain the SoapCalc.net website and how to come up with a formulation. The 2nd video shows her actually doing the cold soap making process. *You would add your clays at the point where she is adding her essential oils after the trace phase*.

I just finalized my formulation on SoapCalc.net but I have not made the shampoo bars yet. I'm waiting on a few more supplies to be delivered. But from playing around with the site, a tip when choosing your oils would be to include coconut oil as your largest percentage as it seems to have the most cleansing abilities yet least conditioning abilities. Then include castor oil as your next highest oil as it will provide the most conditioning, creaminess and bubbles yet it has 0 cleansing capabilities. 


If all of this is extra AF to you as it was to me when I first watched her videos back when she released them;you could always just buy some melt and pour bases then add whatever clay/powder you want before pouring them into molds. I prefer to make mine from scratch as I want to take learning about and making my own hair care products into my own hands and  not be so dependent upon these ever changing companies.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Honey Bee
> 
> Sadly, I don't remember.  That was before I started writing down and documenting my attempts.
> 
> ...



I am soooooooooooooooooooo here, @ElevatedEnergy. Thank you so much for sharing.

I am unable to purchase my holy grail shampoo bar as of today (the maker has said she will commence to selling it again, but I'm BEYOND frustrated). I am SO DONE depending on companies. My goal right now is for commercial products to become OPTIONAL for me. 

The ingredients list to my holy grail shampoo bar is so long, but I'm going to hack that bar.  

It's going to take me awhile to get there, but I will get there. And I don't care if it's "extra" at the moment. I feel like these companies are being extra.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 26, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Honey Bee
> 
> Sadly, I don't remember.  That was before I started writing down and documenting my attempts.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! No, it's not extra af, you know how we are about our hair! 

I won't even tell yall (@YvetteWithJoy) _how. much. money._ I spent in the last few days.  I'm trynna transition to making all of our personal care products (minus the toothpaste, lol), so I basically bought samples of everything ever invented.  I bought a few bases (including a deodorant base!) to tide us over until I'm making everything from scratch. So no, not extra at all. 

Looks like I have some yt'ing to do. Thanks sis.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl @Aggie Be careful with that homemade garlic oil. I wanted to make some for cooking but when I did the research, they were like, beware of _botulism_!  Horrified (and glad I had been to lazy to start the oil yet ), I looked some more and sho nuff:


thanks love. Good looking out @Honey Bee


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooooo here, @ElevatedEnergy. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> I am unable to purchase my holy grail shampoo bar as of today (the maker has said she will commence to selling it again, but I'm BEYOND frustrated). *I am SO DONE depending on companies. My goal right now is for commercial products to become OPTIONAL for me. *
> 
> ...



Agreed with @bolded @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Thank you so much! No, it's not extra af, you know how we are about our hair!
> 
> I won't even tell yall (@YvetteWithJoy) _how. much. money._ I spent in the last few days.  I'm trynna transition to making all of our personal care products (minus the toothpaste, lol), so I basically bought samples of everything ever invented.  I bought a few bases (including a deodorant base!) to tide us over until I'm making everything from scratch. So no, not extra at all.
> 
> Looks like I have some yt'ing to do. Thanks sis.



Go, @Honey Bee! I'm excited for you. Should be fun!!!

When I invest money in me, it tells me I'm valuing myself. I have learned to understand that instead of thinking, "I could have bought some ___ with that." Yeah. I'm important enough to invest in this healthy hair journey.  I'll buy a few less Chick-Fil-A meals. LOL. It's all good.

All that to say, you are MORE than worth the funds you just invested. More.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm glad you Ladies found the info helpful @Honey Bee @YvetteWithJoy @Aggie 

I've been able to create and perfect a few post wash day products this year as well as some body products.

*3 different head to toe body creams that can be used on the body as well as deep conditioner boosters. 
*An Ayurvedic buttercream
*6 different Ayurvedic & loose leaf tea blends
*An Ayurvedic Herbal oil


The goal in 2018 is to create and perfect a cleanser & conditioner. If I can get those down early in the year, I can build from there and make different versions. 

I honestly have met and exceeded my hair length and health goals so all of this creating keeps things interesting. Plus it's dope learning all of this stuff and being self sufficient.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Honey Bee
> 
> Sadly, I don't remember.  That was before I started writing down and documenting my attempts.
> 
> ...



@fifigirl Here you go Sis!


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 1, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @fifigirl Here you go Sis!


Thanks sis!


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 1, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @fifigirl Here you go Sis!


Do you know the ph of your soap? I was reading swiftcraftymonkey and she was saying that usually 'cold processed soap' (?) has too high of a ph to be 'good' for hair. But if you're using it with no trouble, you must have other ph ameliorating steps in your reggie.  Just trynna figure this out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 2, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Do you know the ph of your soap? I was reading swiftcraftymonkey and she was saying that usually 'cold processed soap' (?) has too high of a ph to be 'good' for hair. But if you're using it with no trouble, you must have other ph ameliorating steps in your reggie.  Just trynna figure this out.



I'm assuming the article is referring to the point at which it's safe to use the soap?
Hot processing the soap means you can use it right away as the PH will be lowered and the saponification process complete by the time you get to the point at which you pour. Whereas cold processing means the PH won't be lowered and the saponification process complete until 24-48 hours after you pour. I just don't see the benefit in hot processing over cold because no matter what, you would still need to pour the soap in a mold and allow it to set to take on a shape...which takes around 24 hours usually. Hot processing just seems like a whole lotta extra work in which we are still arriving at the same destination.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 2, 2017)

Forgive me for not answering your question @Honey Bee I'm half asleep with a hungry baby sucking all the life out of my boobs at the moment! LOL

But no, I do not know the PH of my soap. It seems as if all shampoo bars have a higher PH than liquid shampoo. I'm assuming that's just the nature of using the saponification process period. I will be adding powdered aloe vera after my trace phase to aid in balancing the ph some. But as we know, PH can be balanced at any point in your regimen, so don't let that deter you from making your soap. That's the same as people that use other high PH things like clays and baking soda...you just have to balance it back out.


----------



## Daina (Dec 4, 2017)

Just made a fresh batch of the CP growth oil and included Amla, shikaki, and rose powder. Will add rosemary EO and peppermint EO's. Also made a batch of Amla oil by infusing Amla powder in sesame oil. Using this oil and an aryuvedic regimen have really been a game changer for me.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 10, 2017)

I decanted my newest batch of oil yesterday (infused for about 2 weeks). It made 10 ounces. 
I just finished whipping up a new batch and have it on the warmer doing it's thing. 
I don't ever want to be without this oil. I love it so much!


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 19, 2017)

I just made a new batch of oil, using some of my amla/brahmi oil as a base. I added coconut oil, olive oil, JBCO, HBCO, peppermint oil, tea tree oil, MSM, and fenugreek seeds (I didn't have any rosemary oil).  It's currently infusing in a mason jar. I'm going to try the slow cooker method.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 30, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Updating:
> Y'all coulda told me about the coffee filter trick for infusing Ayurvedic powders! That last batch had way too much leftover powder in it!!! LOL
> 
> I put 1 spoonful each of henna, amla & Brahmi into a coffee filter. Secured it with a hair band and placed it inside some oil.
> ...


How did you use to remove the powder for decanting before you started using coffee filters? I didn’t know about coffee filters so I made the oil and it has a bunch of powder sediment.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 30, 2017)

Sally. said:


> How did you use to remove the powder for decanting before you started using coffee filters? I didn’t know about coffee filters so I made the oil and it has a bunch of powder sediment.



I honestly just left the beans in there for the longest time. But eventually I just strained it, you have to leave it for a while though. I left mine straining overnight and then threw it away. Oh and shake it up first because the most potent part of the oil is in the sediment.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 30, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I honestly just left the beans in there for the longest time. But eventually I just strained it, you have to leave it for a while though. I left mine straining overnight and then threw it away. Oh and shake it up first because the most potent part of the oil is in the sediment.


What device do you strain with? I have cheesecloth but the holes seem to be big enough for the powder sediment to slip through.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2017)

Sally. said:


> How did you use to remove the powder for decanting before you started using coffee filters? I didn’t know about coffee filters so I made the oil and it has a bunch of powder sediment.



I was using a cheesecloth. @Sally.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 30, 2017)

Man, I haven’t made more oil since the summer, and I still have all the stuff for another batch. I might put some together tomorrow. My mama been asking me to make some more and send to her.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 30, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Good Evening Ladies.
> 
> Got home about an hour ago and decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .


Who/what is CP?

No, I haven’t went back to read what all I’ve missed in the months I’ve been out of this thread


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> Who/what is CP?
> 
> No, I haven’t went back to read what all I’ve missed in the months I’ve been out of this thread


A youtuber called Curly Proverbz.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 5, 2018)

I read this entire thread for the past 2 days!  I’m so making this oil when I get home tonight! I’ve got my Amla, henna, shikakkai powders and fenugreek powder AND seeds! I also have Jasmine and tea tree oil. I’m gonna pick up MSM powder, coffee filters, and glass jars after work and start infusing it asap.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 6, 2018)

All done making my oil! I boiled everything together on low heat and let it cool before transferring to the glass jars for infusion. I boiled it because it seems that’s how most Indian women do it in India. At least according to the fenugreek recipes I read on various Indian websites. The powders mix better when they’re boiled. So I didn’t use any coffee filters. I got the idea from this video: 
I had fenugreek seeds and 1 tbsp each of fenugreek, Amla, henna (9 powders type), and Brahmi powders. My oils were 2 tbsp of coconut, 6 oz of evoo and jasmine essential oil. And of course 1/2 tbsp of MSM powder. Now to let it infuse in peace for a week and not get tempted to start using it early.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jan 8, 2018)

I would give it a try.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 15, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> I just made a new batch of oil, using some of my amla/brahmi oil as a base. I added coconut oil, olive oil, JBCO, HBCO, peppermint oil, tea tree oil, MSM, and fenugreek seeds (I didn't have any rosemary oil).  It's currently infusing in a mason jar. I'm going to try the slow cooker method.


I ended up getting rosemary oil, and I infused for about a week in the slow cooker (on low, turned off at night). I added this oil to my Shea butter mix for the Shea retention challenge.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 15, 2018)

Bumpity Bump Bump 

Hi. Is anyone still using their oil consistently? Have you experienced a great growth spurt, thickness, softness? Any other benefits or setbacks? 

I lurked in here when it was popping and I've since made my own blend with grapeseed oil, hemp oil, jojoba oil, castor oil, fenugreek, calendula, nettle, hibiscus and rose petals (I think that's all). I used this in my last Shea butter mix. I also recently made a separate sulphur oil using the blend. I have a recovering patch that's looking even more delicate lately so I wanna give my scalp some extra care. I just had a re-read of all the great info in this thread to get me going.


----------



## Daina (Jul 16, 2018)

@AbsyBlvd, I still use mine 2-3 times per week for scalp massage. I also use on my ends to seal. I've gotten both thickness and growth from going mainly to an ayurvedic regimen including glosses, shea butter infused with various powders, mainly clay washing etc...I've never exclusively used just the oil but believe the entire regimen has benefits. The first change I noticed with the oil was thickness for sure. I also use it as the chaser oil for my lashes and brows after using Xcel 21.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 16, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Bumpity Bump Bump
> 
> Hi. Is anyone still using their oil consistently? Have you experienced a great growth spurt, thickness, softness? Any other benefits or setbacks?
> 
> I lurked in here when it was popping and I've since made my own blend with grapeseed oil, hemp oil, jojoba oil, castor oil, fenugreek, calendula, nettle, hibiscus and rose petals (I think that's all). I used this in my last Shea butter mix. I also recently made a separate sulphur oil using the blend. I have a recovering patch that's looking even more delicate lately so I wanna give my scalp some extra care. I just had a re-read of all the great info in this thread to get me going.



I used a very similar mix last summer, and I made another batch a few weeks ago. It something along the lines of:

Henna
Amla
Fenugreek seeds
Olive oil
Black seed oil
Castor oil
Amla oil
Peppermint/Tea Tree EO

I infuse it in a ceramic cooker on low for a few hours, then strain the oil from the herbs. That way I don't have to mix-stir every time I want to use it.

I loved it for my hair. I stopped using it last summer because of how red it turned my hair, but I remember that it seemed to prevent my hair from breaking when I was still using heat. I'm now alternating this with another oil, and my hair is very red again at the roots. I've just accepted it for now. I can't attribute any growth to only this oil, as I take vitamins and use other things that could effect my growth.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 23, 2021)

beauti said:


> *Ive been eyeing this for a while. I actually just made a batch without the henna. I plan to use it on my scalp every night followed by a massage.
> 
> If you want we can use this thread as a challenge for 3 months to see if it works...*


Did you have success with its use?


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 24, 2021)

Daina said:


> Just made a fresh batch of the CP growth oil and included Amla, shikaki, and rose powder. Will add rosemary EO and peppermint EO's. Also made a batch of Amla oil by infusing Amla powder in sesame oil. Using this oil and an aryuvedic regimen have really been a game changer for me.


Sesame oil? Sounds interesting. I’ve never heard of SO for hair. I’ll have to do my research.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 14, 2021)

beauti said:


> *@KenyafromCT let's grow girl!  I will include my starting info later tonight.
> I'm doing the inversion method and will use this oil on my scalp.*


Left my own thread and forgot about the entire site. What’s wrong with me?


----------

